# Neubau Siebfilter



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich will nun mal meine Planungen für den neuen SiFi vorstellen............. 


Skizze:

 

Hier nun einige Details:

1. Abnehmbarer Siebrahmen aus Aluminium

2. Überlaufplatte, damit alles aufs Sieb fällt...... Das Sieb ist ja jetzt mit der Trennwand der Steigkammer verbunden...........

3. Schrauben zu Befestigung des Siebrahmens

4. Verschraubung der Halteschiene

5. Halteschiene aus 10mm Alu Streifen mit Gewindebohrungen zum befestigen des Siebrahmens

6. evtl. eine Dichtung zwischen Schiene und Siebrahmen

Maßangaben kann ich noch nicht machen da ich die Kiste leider immer noch nicht bekommen habe. Aber die Kiste ist definitiv größer als die Alte. Die hat ca. das doppelte Volumen..... 

Sinn des Neubaus ist:

Der SiFi kommt um einiges Tiefer, daher mehr Durchfluss......
Das Wasser läuft dann in den vorgesehenen Einlauf des Filters ein......... 
Und nicht mehr von oben............
Der Überlauf mündet in die erste Filterkammer und nicht wie jetzt in die letzte Kammer............

Was meint ihr dazu????

Hat noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge????

Dann immer her damit, bin für jede Verbesserung dankbar............


----------



## herbi (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Servus Olaf,

sieht super aus!   

Hätte da einen Vorschlag......................!! 




































Bau bitte gleich meinen mit!: : :


----------



## Koiheini (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo , Nimm für den Rahmen und alle anderen Elemente kein Aluminium sondern VA . Alu oxidiert in Verbindung mit Wasser und Luft . Da haste nicht lange Freude dran. Alunieten haben bei mir sage und schreibe 3 Monate gehalten


----------



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Koiheini,

 drei Monate?????????

Was haste denn da für 'ne ätzende Brühe im Teich???????????

Oder ist das wirklich normal.......... 

Und hat einfach nur mit Chemie zu tun...................


----------



## guenter (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olaf,

so habe ich meinen auch gebaut. Habe keinen Überlauf, brauchst du auch nicht!

Du willst den Siebrahmen anschrauben? Mache das nicht, mußt doch öfter säubern, wäre Umständlich.

Dichtung zwischen Schiene und Siebrahmen brauchst du auch nicht.

Ich schreibe nur meine Erfahrung, die ich mit meinem Siebfilter gemacht habe.

Hatte erst 200my, dann 325my, jetzt habe ich 400my und kann sagen ist Super.


----------



## Koiheini (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Koiheini,
> 
> drei Monate?????????
> 
> ...


KA ob das ne ätzende Brühe ist? ! Den Koi scheints zu gefallen - bis auf einen wachsen die wie bekloppt. 


Ne mal im Ernst. Alu oxidiert sehr schnell - erst Recht in Verbindung mit anderen Metallen. Kontaktkorrosion !!!!  Elektrolytischer Leitwert usw. --- das führt hier zu weit


----------



## Carlo (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli,

das mit dem Rahmen anschrauben das wird sofort auf der Stelle vergessen! (ganz der Meinung von Günter).  Mach das Ding zum einhängen oder willst bei jedem Säubern immer schrauben?

Alu???? 10mm Streifen??????????? hört sich saumäßig stabil an 

:beeten: nimm Edelstahl 1.4301....dann wird es auch was.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## HolgerSL (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Koiheini,
Alu ist im sehr korrosionsbeständig. Alu reagiert an der Luft/Wasser sehr schnell und es bildet sich eine dünne Oxidschicht an der Oberfläche. Diese ist anschließend für Luft/Wasser undurchdringlich und das Metall wird dann sehr korrosionsbeständig. Ähnlich verhält sich Kupfer. Selbst Schiffsrümpfe werden aus Al-Legierungen gebaut.
Ein Problem entsteht, wenn unterschiedliche Metalle gepaart werden. Das unedlere Metall löst sich auf. Abhängig von der elektrischen Spannungsreihe.

oder hier lesen: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium 
http://www.bs-wiki.de/mediawiki/index.php/Aluminium


----------



## Koiheini (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Koiheini,
> Alu ist im sehr korrosionsbeständig. Alu reagiert an der Luft/Wasser sehr schnell und es bildet sich eine dünne Oxidschicht an der Oberfläche. Diese ist anschließend für Luft/Wasser undurchdringlich und das Metall wird dann sehr korrosionsbeständig. Ähnlich verhält sich Kupfer. Selbst Schiffsrümpfe werden aus Al-Legierungen gebaut.
> Ein Problem entsteht, wenn unterschiedliche Metalle gepaart werden. Das unedlere Metall löst sich auf. Abhängig von der elektrischen Spannungsreihe.
> 
> ...


Hat ich was anderes geschrieben???  

Ich wollts nur nicht so kompliziert machen


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leuts,

habe heute endlich den neuen SiFi Behälter bekommen........... 

Jetz kanns endlich losgehen..........

Hier mal ein paar Bilder................... 

Die Kiste in der Ansicht.............. 

Einmal von oben............... 

Und hier der Vergleich zum alten SiFi................... 

Ein paar Maßangaben:

alter SiFi...............: B: 56,5cm, H: 31,5cm, T: 36,5cm.......

neuer Sifi- Behälter......B: 76,5cm, H: 42cm, T: 56,5cm.....

Also ist der neue SiFi dann doppelt so groß wie der alte............  

Ich denke mal das sollte dann aber wirklich reichen...........:


----------



## Koiheini (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Haste mal ne Bezugsquelle zur Hand???


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Für die Kiste???????

Das müsste ich mal nachfragen...........:

Ich habe die von 'nem Arbeitskollegen geschenkt bekommen................


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,
das mit dem Siebfilter klingt interessant. Was die Bedenken zur Korrosion betrifft, ist auch bei "normalem" pH nicht abwegig, aber eine Zeitfrage. An der Küste oder im Schwimmbad wirst Du kaum eine blanke Alu-Konstruktion im Kontakt mit Wasser finden, aber ein Garteich ist weit weniger salzhaltig.
Ich bin neugierig, wie sich das Alu schlägt, ist ja schließlich ein interessantes Baumaterial für Hobby-Bastler. (und es gibt ja auch Träger-Konstruktion aus Alu von einem Hersteller für Holz am Teich).
Gute Nacht und


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,

ich hätte da nochmal 'ne Frage:


Muss das Sieb eigentlich unbedingt gebogen sein................. 

Ich tendiere z.Zt. dahin das Sieb einfach nur schräg laufen zu lassen.....

So wie jetzt auf der Zeichnung......

 

Ich denke mal, das dann der Dreck nicht immer auf halber Strecke liegen bleibt und das Sieb so schnell verstopft............. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte??????

Würde mich über baldige Antworten freuen................. 

Möchte am We. anfangen zu basteln.........:

Die Frage wird wohl sein, welche Neigung bzw. Steigung nimmt man da am besten..........


----------



## Koiheini (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

meins ist auch gerade--- Dreck liegt unten in der Rinne. 
Geht also!!!!


ich hab es in ca. 45° verbaut

Hab das Spaltsieb vom Herten-- allerdings haben sich die 750µ als zu groß erwiesen. Gestern hab ich meinen Sifi Nachbau fertiggestellt . jetzt werden das Spaltsieb und die Sifi als Vorfiltereinheit fungieren. Bilder folgen


----------



## Olli.P (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

nur eine Antwort.............. 

Das iss ja wirklich nich viel...................: 

Habt ihr anderen alle das Sieb gebogen................... 

@Koiheini: Ob das bei mir in 45° ist, weiß ich nich............. 

Habe ja im Vorfeld schon mal ein wenig gemessen, weil es bei mir ja in erster Linie um die Förderhöhe geht.......: 

Und so wie ich das vor habe gewinne ich schon mal ca. 25-30cm an weniger Höhe.......... 

Da sollten dann schon mal so, ich denke mal 2-4000L die Stunde mehr drinne sein.............. 

Die Fläche des Siebes wird dann im Endeffekt so ca. 56x50 cm betragen......

Mal sehen ob es so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle...............:


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

Hat denn wirklich nur einer das Sieb nicht gebogen................


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,

mir hat man immer gesagt....das Sieb muß gebogen werden....also hab ich es gebogen. Ob es gerade auch geht weiß ich nicht.

Wann gibt es die ersten Bilder vom Bau????: 

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,

war gestern und Heute ein wenig fleißig............... 


Löcher gebohrt, Ein- und Auslauf............. 

Auslauf und Schmutzablass............ 

Flansche eingeklebt.......................................... 

Schienen für die Trennwände eingeklebt.... 

Trennwände eingepasst..................................... 

Und noch eins............... 

Probeaufstellung............................................. 

Die Höhe passt................ 

Der Überlauf wird erst eingeklebt wenn der SiFi steht.................

Aber die Filterbude wird nun doch ein wenig klein.....................: 


Schmutzablass-Kugelhahn eingeklebt............ 


So, nach einigem messen habe ich festgestellt, das die Wandhöhe der Schmutzablasskammer 7cm höher als die erste Filterkammer liegt.

Das aber von der ersten bis letzten Filterkammer der Wasserstand nur um ca. 1,5 cm differiert, kann ich die Wandhöhe der Schmutzablasskammer und der Einlaufkammer noch ein wenig runtersetzen.......... 

Da wären dann ja wohl noch ca.4 cm weniger Förderhöhe drinne. Und ich habe festgestellt das im Moment bei dieser Förderhöhe ca. (1m) jeder cm zählt...........

Wenn dann Morgen das Siebgewebe kommt, könnte ich ihn vllt. am Dienstag anschliessen............


----------



## Wilm (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber Aluminium als Werkstoff scheidet für einen Teich wirklich aus. Das Material, welches wir normaler Weise für den Bau bekommen ist reines Walz-Alu. Wenn ich Resistenz gegen Umwelteinflüsse haben möchte, dann geht das nur mit guten Legierungen. Värgarda-Alu ist z.B. eine solche Art, welche auch im Antennenbau verwendet wird. 

Ich habe Euch anbei einen Link zu den Problemen mit Alu und der Wasserwirtschaft angehängt : http://www.lenntech.com/deutsch/Element-und-Wasser/Aluminium-und-Wasser.htm

Aber mal ganz ehrlich ? Was ist denn wirklich unprobematisch ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## herbi (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Servus Olaf,

schaut nicht schlecht aus.  

Welches Material hast du nun für die Winkelschienen hergenommen?


Die Stauwände, sind die aus Plexiglas??

Eine Anmerkung zum Schmutzablas hät ich noch! Hätte den Ring nicht in die Kiste mit rein geschraubt, da bleibt dir nun immer ein bisschen Dreck drinnen, wegen der Kante!

Wenn du den Flansch von unten mit viel Kleber und 4 Gewindeschrauben befestigt hättest??

Kannst ja das dann bei meiner Kiste berücksichtigen!!     


An sonsten wirklich saubere Arbeit, leider hier im Forum zu wenig Resonanz!


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo ihr Sifibauer,  

Ich verfolge hier z. Z. stillschweigend, da ich einen solchen Filter nicht mein eigen nennen kann; noch nicht ...

Deshalb lese ich schon aufmerksam mit, im nächsten Frühjahr solls dann bei mir losgehen.


----------



## Haitu (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

evt. hatte ich dieses Bild schon einmal eingestellt.

 

Es handelt sich um ein professionelles Bogensieb von ca. 1,5qm in einer Großwäscherei die Putztücher für Druckerei und die metallverarbeitende Industrie verleiht und wäscht.
Mit diesen Sieben, es gibt 2 davon, werden die Flusen aus dem Waschwasser separiert. Jeweils für die Drucker und die Metaller extra. Das auf dem Bild ist das der Drucker.

Man sieht deutlich die Biegung.
Der Durchfluss ist für ca 40m³ St. ausgelegt.
Das ganze Wasser läuft schon auf den ersten 15cm durch das Sieb.
So ein richtiges Argument, warum das Sieb gebogen sein soll fällt mir auch nicht ein.
Warum nicht einfach gerade lassen und im steilen Winkel runter?
Das Wasser müsste eigentlich genau so durchgehen, eventuell erst etwas tiefer.


----------



## Udo1200 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Ok ... Gelesen hab ich jezt einiges über diese Filtersorte.
Ich bau mir jetzt einfach auch mal einen .
Siebe hab ich mehrere Sorten , Kiste aus GFK-PP hab ich auch noch irgendwo im Garten .
Die Enfassung des Siebes werd ich mal in PP versuchen.
Irgendwelche Ratschläge zu meiner Materialvariante ?
Wo ich die größten Bedenken habe sind die Dimensionierungen der Ab - und Überläufe.

Wo


----------



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli,



> Hi,
> 
> nur eine Antwort..............
> 
> ...



Bei uns am Teich steht ein gebogenes, jedoch gekauft, nich selbst gebastelt.

Das hatten wir schon mal durchgekaut, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10/]hier[/URL] eine Antwort von Karsten dazu,


ich würde immer ein gebogenes Spaltsieb wenn machbar vorziehen,
siehe auch den Beitrag von Otto, 
auch in der Klärtechnik sind die meißten Siebe gebogen.
 Siehe auch den Link von Karsten, der Winkel zur Strömung wird durch die Biegung geändert, und somit bildet sich eine effektivere Ausnutzung der Filterfläche.

es interessiert natürlich was du da baust,
wird auch bestimmt prima,
und dir ist doch bisher immer geholfen worden,
man kann halt nicht zu jeden Thema schreiben.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,


hier nun ein paar Bilder vom fertigen SiFi...........


Die Trennwänder sind eingeklebt und geschraubt....... 

Das Sieb ist im Rahmen............... 

Der Siebfilter, gerade im Betrieb............ 

Und nach ca. 1 Stunde............. 

Und nochmal eine Zeichnung.................................. 

Ich hab da mal Ein- und Auslauf weggelassen............


Da der Wasserstand in der SiFi Kiste nur 11,5cm beträgt könnte man evtl. die Wand der Schmutzkammer noch ca. 5cm niedriger machen. So bekäme ich dann mehr Neigung für's Sieb wenn's denn sein muß....... Jedoch sieht es bislang nicht danach aus..........

Ansonsten wäre es vllt. noch eine Überlegung wert, die Gesamtförderhöhe der Pumpe um 5cm zu senken..............:

Bisher sieht es mit der Siebneigung aber ganz gut aus. Mal abwarten ob ich so nun zufällig eine Selbstreinigende Wirkung erzielt habe............. 

Das wird sich dann noch herausstellen.......................:


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,


mal wieder eine kleine Berichterstattung...........


Das Sieb funzt bislang sehr gut............... 


Bin da schon über 'ne Woche nicht mehr mit einem zusätzlichen Wasserstrahl zum reinigen dran gewesen............... 


Nur Morgens und Abends den........ ........Algendreck abnehmen...........


Und mit dieser Bürste  ein paar mal Drüber hin und her gehen und schon ist das Sieb fast wie neu.................


Die Flache Neigung scheint auch i.O. zu sein, die Schmutzkammer einmal die Woche ablassen und gut ist's..............

Hier nochmal der Dreck von der Seite............... 


Ich bin bislang sehr zufrieden..................... 


Jetzt muß ich nur noch irgendwie den blöden Gelbstich aus dem (Grund)Wasser raus bekommen.......

Kann mir da vllt. jemand einen Tipp geben Wie ich das am besten mache.....................


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olaf,

na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Wahnsinn, was das Sieb da rausholt. 

Bezüglich Farbe: Stört das wirklich so sehr? Andere färben ihr Wasser absichtlich gelblich-braun um es den Algen nicht so leicht zu machen. 
Ich persönlich kenne nur zwei Wege zu farblosen Wasser und beide dürften recht teuer werden, bei einem Teich.
1.Aktivkohlefilter
2.Ozonanlage

Ich weiß nicht, ob man so heftig aufrüsten sollte, nur um richtig klares Wasser zu haben.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Annett,


'na wenigstens mal eine die ein wenig Lob  für meine Arbeit ( Experimente ) übrig hat................ :

Und Ja, die Wasserfarbe stört mich doch ein wenig sehr....... 

Es ist wirklich nicht schön, wenn da die Farben der Koi ab einer Wassertiefe von ca. 30cm so durch die Wasserfarbe verfälscht werden............ 

Ich meine es muß ja nicht Glasklar bis zum Grund sein, aber bis zu einer Tiefe von 1m sollten die Farben der Koi doch schon genau definierbar sein...........: 


Das muß doch noch irgendeine andere günstige Möglichkeit geben.......... 

Kann mir denn wirklich sonst niemand helfen..............:beeten: 

Wenn der Maik wenigstens auf meine PN anworten würde wie er das gemacht hat.......:

Aber der Antwortet nu mal nicht..............................


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Servus Olaf

Eine Woche ........ 

Das wird ja bald ein längerer Wartungsintervall, da jetzt ja alles, durch die niedrigen Temps, zurück geht, auch die Algen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Helmut,


Jepp, hoffen wir mal das die Temperaturen aber nich ganz so schnell runter gehen.........

Wollte Morgen noch eben die 1te Filterkammer mit __ Hel-X bestücken...............

Und so'n paar Bakkis sollen sich da dann auch noch ansiedeln..........


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Servus Olaf

Wo siehst du das Problem  

So schnell wird`s ja doch nicht gehen, 
aber die "Hauptvegetationszeit" is vorbei. 

Das kannst drehen und wenden wie du willst  

Die Baki`s stellen die "Tätigkeit" erst bei 8°C und darunter ein. Also Helix rein und abwarten.

Wird schon schief gehen  (Ösi-Ausdruck = alles wird gut)

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olaf,

als sehr feinen Filter kenne ich aus der Aquaristik nur dieses feine Filtervlies von Eheim und Co.
"Igel" hatte mal danach gefragt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6458

Aber ob das Verfärbungen rausholt - ich bezweifle es...
Bei mir (Aquarien) holt es die sehr feinen Partikel raus, vielleicht waren das bei Maik auch nur winzige Partikel und keine Farbstoffe.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,


So langsam macht mir mein Selbstbau Siebfilter richtig Freude.......... 

Habe den jetzt mal 36 Stunden ohne jegliche Reinigung durchlaufen lassen und der Dreck sammelt sich so ziemlich auf der Siebmitte.......... 

Siehe Hier.......


So,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich Farbe: Stört das wirklich so sehr?



hab nochmal ein paar Bilder gemacht................

 

 

Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, das das hellgelbe bei den Koi eigentlich weiß sein sollte............... 

Aber beurteilt das doch mal selbst........

Ich finde das jedenfalls nicht so schön..................


----------



## Haitu (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olaf,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit Aktivkohle die Verfärbung aus dem Wasser bekommt.


----------



## Uli (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hi olli,
google dich mal zum birmfilter oder enteisungsanlage.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,

der Siebfilter läuft immer noch ohne jegliche Wasserreinigung......... 

Die Algenwurst muß ca. alle 2-3 Tage abgenommen werden.............. 

Ich denke mal, ich hab mir den passenden Siebfilter für meine Anlage zusammengezaubert............... 


Übrigens ist er logischer weise noch nicht einmal übergelaufen........... 

Ich denke mal, den Überlauf kann ich mir diesmal wirklich sparen........


----------



## herbi (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Servus Olaf,
freut mich das du es mal wieder geschafft hast das ich total neidisch bin, auf deinen neuen VF!   

Viel Spaß damit und hoffe das du jetzt wieder mehr Zeit hast um dich am Teich zu erholen!


----------



## Olli.P (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi herbi,


da werd ich ja richtig verlegen........................ 

Danke für die Blumen....... 

Und, ja jetzt hab ich wieder mehr Zeit die ich schön am Teich verbringen kann, aber leider geht die Saison ja doch so langsam zu ende........... 


Und so siehts aus wenn man 'ne Woche fast nix am Siefilter macht..............

 

Aber das beste ist, da läuft am Siebfilter nix über, 'nen Überlauf kann ich mir da wirklich sparen.....................

PS: Aber wie du schon sagtest herbi, da ist hier im Forum einfach zu wenig Resonanz..................


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

N'abend,



> da ist hier im Forum einfach zu wenig Resonanz..................


also sooo kann man das wohl nicht stehen lassen.

In diesem Thread: 38 Antworten, 1.313 Hits... 
Im ersten Siebfilterthread: 29 Antworten, 1.773  Hits
Im "Wie Filter bestücken..." 72 Antworten, 1.967 Hits

zu wenig Resonanz?? 
Vergleich mal die anderen Themen im Technikbereich mit Deinen. 

Was erwartest Du von den Usern? Schulterklopfen von allen Seiten?
Derzeit baut anscheinend keiner einen "Siebfilter".... und es kamen doch schon von allen möglichen Seiten zustimmende oder Hinweise gebende Beiträge, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Olli.P (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,


Nöööööööööööööööööö, Schulterklopfen erwarte ich nicht..................: 


Aber hier und da gibbet immer noch die ein oder andere kleine Verbesserung.....

Mir ist übrigens auch schon wieder eine eingefallen.................. 


Und sowas könnte doch dann jeder hier kundtun oder.................... 

M.M.n. ist doch so ein Forum dafür da das jeder jedem hilft oder.............


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,


mal wieder ein kurzes Feedback:


Das Sieb wird z.Zt. alle 14 Tage, wenn ich den Filter spüle, mit einem Wasserstrahl gereinigt. Aber nicht weil es sein muss, sondern nur dass der Dreck im Siebgewebe nicht ein-/antrocknet, wenn die Pumpe die halbe bis dreiviertel stunde nicht läuft........ 


Mal sehen wie lange das Sieb dann demnächst aushält, wenn der Filter auf Sparflamme läuft...........:


----------



## blume 23 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli
hast du ein Edelstahlsieb oder ein Spaltsieb
Gruß blume23


----------



## Black1 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Blume 23
Er hat ein Edelstahlsieb

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,

mal wieder ein kleines Update........

Da ich ja "nur" Plexiglasstreifen für den Siebrahmen genommen hatte, lief an den Seiten des Siebrahmens ja immer eine Gewisse Menge Wasser vorbei..... 

Da hab ich dann nun auch mal zwei Streifen Plexiglas Hochkant angeklebt.  

Und weil m.M.n. auch oben wo das Wasser einläuft, immer etwas Wasser ungefiltert in den Biofilter läuft, hab ich auch die Einlaufplatte mal ein wenig verlängert.........

Die Vergleichsbilder....

Der Wassereinlauf vor der Änderung........ 

Und danach..........    
Wobei bei diesen Bildern sehr gut zu erkennen ist, das auch oberhalb von der ich sag mal Wasseraufpalllinie so einiges an Dreck liegen bleibt...........:


Und für alle die einen Siebfilter mit einem Siebgewebe bauen wollen:

Macht da nich so eine Biegung   wie ich bei meinem ersten Siebfilter rein!!!
Da sitzt das Sieb dann ruck zuck zu und ihr müsst es alle __ Nase lang reinigen!!!
So grün wie auf dem Bild war mein Neuer Siebfilter noch nie nicht..... 


Mit der jetzigen Bauweise fahre ich jedenfalls bestens, da war noch "keine" zwangsweise Reinigung nötig, geschweige denn, das da bis jetzt jemals was übergelaufen wäre.......


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Moin Olaf,

holt denn der neue Siebfilter genauso viel Dreck raus wie der alte?
Das zusetzen des alten könnte ja (theoretisch) auch an einer engeren Maschenweite durch die Biegung gelegen haben, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,


M.M.n. ja, der holt mehr dreck raus 

Die Reinigungsintervalle werden wohl, weil da jetzt aufgrund der größeren Siebfläche eben mehr Dreck draufpasst in die Länge gezogen 

Zum einen steht der Siebfilter jetzt nicht mehr so hoch = kleinere Wassersäule, daher mehr Pumpenleistung!!

Ob durch die Biegung die Maschenweite wirklich sehr viel enger geworden ist, 

Das ist doch nur ein geflochtenes Sieb aus runden Drähten....

Wenn man das dann mal mit einem Spaltsieb wie von Helmut (Herten04) vergleicht 

Ich denke mal dass es eher was mit dem Neigungswinkel zu tun hat. Evtl. ist so die selbstreinigende Wirkung besser geworden.......

Evtl. kommt ja auch noch die Fließrichtung des Wassers hinzu. Beim Alten Filter ist es ja direkt beim Überlaufen mit dem Sieb in Kontakt gekommen. Aber jetzt ist es ja wie ein klitzekleiner Wasserfall:

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand eine andere Erklärung für diesen "günstigen" Verlauf für mich......


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olaf,
Glückwusch zu Deinem SiFi!  Der scheint ja wirklich die Algen 'rauszuholen und ist dabei auch noch wartungsarm.
Die Frage mit der Biegung ist wohl kein Thema. Was hast Du eigentlich für ein Siebgewebe drin, und woher bekommt man sowas für moderate Preise? Meine ersten Recherchen waren sehr entmutigend, was die Preise betraf :crazy: . 
Grüße,


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Rolf,

Ganz normales Edelstahl-Siebgewebe 200-250my.....

Ich habe das Siebgewebe hier bestellt.

Da kannste auch individuelle Siebmaße bekommen..........


----------



## Olli.P (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,


nach 6 Tagen ohne Reinigung sieht das Siebgewebe dann so aus...........

 

Ich denke mal da geht auch länger was ohne Wartung............. 

Da ist ja noch jede Mange Platz bis zur Schmutzkammer......:


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hi olli
habe dich gefunden. 

jetzt mal ne ernste frage:

du mußt deinen sieb erst nach 6 Tagen reinigen???????????

und dann willst du ne automatische reinigung integrieren???:crazy 

ne olli, faulheit unterstütze ich nicht, dann mach du das mal alleine.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

und weiter geht's.........

Da ja nun die Spülung ansteht, hoffe ich auf rege Teilnahme.... 



> @olli
> fangen wir doch gleich mal klein damit an.
> kannst du es irgendwie bewerkstelligen, das du mal den gartenschlauch mit düse (nicht mit vollen druck) nimmst und ihn während des laufens unter den sieb hälst und ihn abspülst (das wasser muß dabei ganz normal oben darüber laufen)?
> wenn sich der schmutz durch den unteren Wasserstrahl löst wird er dann vom oben laufenden Wasser nach unten gespült und wir hätten es dann ganz einfach.
> wenn nicht, brauchen wir wahrscheinlich ne pumpen-abschaltung (muß nochmal darüber nachdenken). aber da fällt mir sicherlich nochwas ein, probiere es erst mal aus (heute noch).



Also, das mit der Gartenschlauchdüse drunter halten iss nich.  
Aaaaber: Das Sieb ist teils selbstreinigend, da der Dreck je mehr er wird, sich immer weiter nach unten schiebt. Er wird praktisch vom einfließenden Wasser unterspült.  

Und von oben ist das Sieb besser im laufenden Betrieb mit 'nem Wasserstrahl zu reinigen als ohne. 

Ich denke mal das ich mit 3 sich überschneidenden Breitstrahldüsen auskommen werde.

Die Frage ist nur: wo bringe ich die am besten an. 

Hier nochmal die Skizze.

Sie kann natürlich gerne zur Veranschaulichung geändert werden......


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,




> ne olli, faulheit unterstütze ich nicht, dann mach du das mal alleine.



*D A S* ist nicht Faulheit!!

Das ist/soll eine wartungsarme Filteranlage sein/werden.........

Und dann gugge ma auf das Datum, das war im Oktober und nicht in der Saison, wo die Algen nur so spriessen. 

Z.Zt. sieht das doch schon ein bisserl anders aus. 


Aber wenn du nich willst, das krieg ich auch alleine hin.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

oki
das datum habe ich nicht bedacht. 

erstmal ne frage



> Aaaaber: Das Sieb ist teils selbstreinigend, da der Dreck je mehr er wird, sich immer weiter nach unten schiebt. Er wird praktisch vom einfließenden Wasser unterspült. Und von oben ist das Sieb besser im laufenden Betrieb mit 'nem Wasserstrahl zu reinigen als ohne.



siebfilter setzten sich immer mit einem biofilm zu, da ist nix mit fließenden wasser reinigen, da brauchst du schon ne bürste oder nen hochdruckreiniger.

außerdem setzt sich der schmutz auch auf die gitter des siebes ab, so das nur eine reinigung in entgegengestzter richtung den gewüschnten erfolg auf dauer bringt.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,

also z.Zt. ist da nix von 'nem Biofilm ( auf der Sieboberfläche ) zu erkennen, da ich 1mal Täglich mit 'nem Wasserstrahl reinige. Wie gesagt ist ja Hauptsaison.

Wie's von unten aussieht: 

Und die Reinigung mit dem Wasserstrahl "in" Fließrichtung ( na ja, der Aufprallwinkel ist ja doch ein wenig anders ) ist völlig befriedigend bis gut.

Werde Morgen noch mal ein Bild vom laufenden Betrieb machen, ich glaub das ist dann wohl besser. 

PS.: Dann werde ich auch nochmal die ein oder andere kleine Änderung mit in die Skizze einzeichnen. Hab da ja noch ein wenig verbessert.


----------



## schrope (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Oli!

Hab gerade gelesen das du jetzt die automatische Reinigung in Angriff nimmst?
Lässt du uns daran teilhaben und verrätst uns wie du dir das vorgestellt hast?

Ich habe sowas für meinen Siebfilter auch schon geplant, warte nur noch auf die Düsen und hoffe das man mich richtig beraten hat! :beeten

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Peter,

sobald die kleine, vorgezogene Vergrößerung mit Hindernissen abgeschlossen ist, will ich mich an die Spülung machen, natürlich mit kleiner Doku...


----------



## luko1662 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hi olli
sind das 50mm flansche ?
gruß detlef


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

jepp, nur der Ausgang zum Filter ist in DN 110.


----------



## luko1662 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hallo
bin dabei einen siebfilter zu bauen, zu meiner frage
für einen 50mm flansch,und einen 70mm flansch wieviel
zoll hat dann der schlauch ?
Die Flansche sind nämlich noch unterwegs 123.......
gruß detlef


----------



## maritim (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hallo detlef,

ist es wirklich ein 70er flansch oder ist es ein 75er flansch.
normal kommen auf flansche von der größe keine schläuche drauf.

wenn das wasser drucklos ablaufen kann, dann kannst du regenrohe nehmen.


----------



## luko1662 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hi maritim
habe es mir von thomy 67 abgeschaut,fand es nicht schlecht.
waren auch flansche plus schlauch
http://picasaweb.google.ch/Thomy67/Teich#
detlef


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Detlef,

du musst eh erst ein Stück Rohr in den flansch einkleben. 

Die haben nämlich immer den Muffendurchmesser. 

Beim 50er müsste das dann 2" sein.......... oder 

Beim 70er 

Aber der 70er ist eh 'n 75er.....


----------



## luko1662 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

da isser wieder
heißt also alles in ht rohr ?
alles verkleben, oder reicht dann das dichtgummi im rohr
gruß detlef


----------



## schrope (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi!

HT-Rohr besteht aus PP und lässt sich mit *NICHTS* verkleben!!

Du brauchst PVC Rohre um diese mit den Flanschen verkleben zu können.
Bei 50 und 75 schaust im Schwimmbadbedarf nach einem Reststück, bei 110 ein KG-Rohr nehmen. 
Verkleben mit Innotec Adheseal.

Auf eigene Verantwortung kannst du aber auch mit Innotec ein HT Rohr in den Flansch setzen. Dabei fungiert das Innotec aber als Dichtung und nicht als Klebstoff. 
Ich hab es bei einer Verbindung so probiert, mal sehen wie lange es dicht bleibt.

Danach gehts mit den Steckmuffen mit Gummidichtung weiter, nicht verkleben!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## thasse (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

Olli mit was hast du die Plexiglas scheiben an die wände geklebt?

und wo kriege ich so eine kiste her, ich suche und suche und suche aber finde nix gescheites, brauche eine breite von 45cm minimum da ich meinen biotron uvc vorschalten will


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi thasse,

mit Innotec und PVC Winkeln 2,5x2,5cm und zusätzlich mit Edelstahlschrauben fixiert..... 

Versuchs mal bei 3...2....1....meins mit Auer Boxen

Oder guck mal gleich hier.......


----------



## PeterO (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli,

von welchem Hersteller hast Du die Kiste ohne Tragegriffe erhalten. Ich kenn die Kisten nur mit zwei Aussparungen für Tragegriffe, die natürlich nicht wirklich praktisch sind.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Peter,

öhem, Hersteller weiß ich nicht..... 

Wie schon irgendwo am Anfang des Threads geschrieben, hab ich die Kiste von 'nem Arbeitskollegen geschenkt bekommen....... 

Hast dir denn schon den Link in #67 angeschaut


----------



## thasse (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

danke oli, das wird ja dann schon gut auf die 30 euro zugehen für eine kiste

habs jetzt mal mit ner mörtelkiste 90l und teichfolie wegen der weichmacher probiert, bin aber noch am werkeln dran


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2009)

*Autospülung fertig!!*

Hi Leut's,

ich hab dann mal Heute mal meine Automatikspülung in Angriff genommen, da mir heut früh nach ca. 8h nicht spülen über Nacht der Siebfilter fast übergelaufen wäre............. 

Hier das Ergebnis:




Die Einzelteile.......... 

Die Düsen............ 

Schon eingebaut........... 

Hier kommt die Wasserzufuhr dran........... 

Fertig, nur das Tangit muss noch trocknen....... 

Und:

Ja ich weiß sind nicht alle auf einer Linie.............. 

Die Spülung in Aktion................ 

Es funzt und ist alles dicht......... 

Evtl. muss ich noch den Winkel einstellen...... 

Und schade das die Garde..a Zeitschaltuhr nur 6 Schaltzeiten hat (mehr gibbet da anscheinend nicht...).......

Zwölf, so dass ich alle zwei Stunden einstellen könnte wären besser..... 

Wenn jemand weiß wo's ein Uhr mit mehr gibt, bin für jeden Tipp der im Bezahlbaren Rahmen bleibt dankbar.......


----------



## axel--s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hm, das einfachste wären dann wohl zwei gardena-uhren parallel angeschlossen, dann hast du deine 12 schaltzeiten.

wen ich mir mein sieb so ansehe, dann ist es nach 24 stunden voll, da könnte ich spülen bis ich schwarz werde, die dreck- und algensuppe bleibt drotzdem auf dem sieb, von daher würde eine spühlung bei mir nix bringen...gruml....
naja, und soooo schnell setzen sich die siebe ja gott sei dank auch nicht zu.
anders wäre es wen man den ganzen schlick irgendwie vom sieb mittels eines schiebers wegtransportieren könnte...grübl...


gruß
axel


ps.. nichts desto trotz sieht deine spühlanlage sehr professionell aus


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,
wo hast du denn die Düsen bestellt?
How mutch und wieviel Durchfluß bei was für einem Druck?


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Axel,

wenn ich nur alle 24h spülen würde, hätt ich auch ein paar Probleme. 

Deswegen hab ich ja die Auto-Spülung angebracht. 

Aber zwei Uhren = zwei Schläuche und sämtliche Kupplungen doppelt..... :crazy

Nee lass ma........ 

Die Garde.a Uhr kann ja auch Manuell angeschaltet werden. Und das wird z.Zt. dann so gemacht, da ich die Schaltzeiten im Mom. alle in die Nacht gelegt habe...... 

Jedenfalls läuft da jetzt nix mehr voll/über.... 

Nichts desto trotz werde ich wohl noch 2,3 Düsen nachordern und dann mit einbauen.

Irgendwie passt das noch nicht so richtig....... 


Aber das wird schon...... :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Bodo,


die Halter und Düsen hab ich da bestellt.

M.M.n. sind die Versandkosten ein bisschen für das Warenvolumen überzogen, aber was soll's.

Und ob das jetzt die richtigen Düsen sind weiß ich nicht.... 

Jedenfalls steht bei mir auf der Rechnung eine andere Bezeichnung, aber die findet die suche da grad nicht.... 

Wenn du die haben willst, kann ich dir die aber gerne per PN zu kommen lassen.  

Ich hab das alles an eine Normale Hauswasserleitung angeschlossen. Lt. unseres Gas- und Wasserinstallateurs hatte die Wasserleitung damals beim legen so ca. 4-6 Bar. Iss ja je nach Tageszeit und wie viele Leute grad den Wasserhahn auf haben verschieden......


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Olli, danke für die Info.

Irgendwo hat irgendwer mal Gardena Düsen benutzt. 
Ich glaube die waren 1/2" bzw. für ein 13mm Stecksystem und unter 5€ für 5 Stk. 
Ich habe meinen Sifi im Moment abgeklemmt. Fadenalgen sind komplett raus und mit dem Rest wird mein Filter gut fertig. Ist ja eigentlich auch überdimensioniert.
Im Winter plane, bzw baue ich mir ja einen TF, bin natürlich trotzdem an allen Eigenbauten interessiert.(Bastler und Sammler)
Was hälst du davon so ein Teil über das Sieb zu bauen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Arm-Sprenger-K...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50
Hatte den Sprenger mal über einen Probe Sifi gebaut, siehe hier:

Der müßte son Sieb auch super sauber spritzen.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



Das wär vllt. 'ne Möglichkeit.
Es wird aber wohl drauf ankommen wie stark die Wasserstrahlen sind. 

Und dann bleibt immer noch die Frage:

Was ist eigentlich besser??

Spülung über oder unter dem Sieb, in oder gegen die Flussrichtung des einfließenden Wasser's...... 

Hier müssten jetzt eigentlich mal ein paar Spülungsexperten ihren Senf dazu geben....


----------



## Boldi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Moin,

na dann will ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Olli: So wie Du Deine Spülung gebaut hast, wirst Du nicht dauerhaft zufrieden sein, sorry aber da nützen auch mehr Düsen nix. Durch das Spülen drückst Du das Filtergut durchs Sieb bis Es sich gänzlich "verkeilt" und dann ist es ganz zu an der Stelle. Durch das statische System spülst Du nur einen Bruchteil Deiner Filterfläche (kaum Wirkungsgrad). Ein Rotationsregner ala Bodo hätte da schon deutlich mehr Wirkung (aber unterm Sieb verbaut).

Optimal (geringster Wartungsaufwand) bei Spaltsiebfiltern  ist m. M. nach ein Rotationsspüler mit exakt plazierten Flachstrahldüsen (die hast Du ja schon).

ich hatte so ein System 2 Jahre vor meinem TF in Betrieb und war sehr zufrieden. Aktuell hat Dodi ja so`n Spaltsiebfilter in Betrieb (meine Konstruktion ), und Sie ist zufrieden (meines Wissens nach).

Bodo:

Dein Regner auf den Versuchssifi ist Blödsinn. Durch die Entfernung Spüldüse/Siebwand hast Du zuviel Strömungswiederstand.


----------



## bodo61 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Moin Martin, auch mal wieder da?
Ne, diese Trommel war auch nur ne Langeweilemitvorhandenenteilenbastelei.
Sollte mal ein Einsatz für meinen Nexus werden.
Meine aktuellen Pläne kennst du ja.

Aber ich denke so ein Kreisregner ca. 5cm unterm Sieb wird bestimmt funzen, bzw. kurzzeitig auch auf dem Sieb.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Martin,



			
				Boldi schrieb:
			
		

> Olli: So wie Du Deine Spülung gebaut hast, wirst Du nicht dauerhaft zufrieden sein, sorry aber da nützen auch mehr Düsen nix.



Darüber hatten wir uns ja schon mal ausgetauscht. Und ja, es ist schon so wie du es schreibst...... 

Ohne eine Bewegung der Düsen isses eher mau..... :__ nase

Bevor mir jedoch über Nacht der Siebfilter über läuft, nehm ich lieber diese Konstruktion als gar keine..... 


Und im Beitrag #77
War ja auch die Frage:



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich besser??
> 
> Spülung über oder unter dem Sieb, in oder gegen die Flussrichtung des einfließenden Wasser's......



Aber die ist ja nun schon beantwortet.... 



			
				Boldi schrieb:
			
		

> Optimal (geringster Wartungsaufwand) bei Spaltsiebfiltern ist m. M. nach ein Rotationsspüler mit exakt plazierten Flachstrahldüsen (die hast Du ja schon).



Auch hierüber hatten wir uns ja auch schon mal ausgetauscht. Und du sagtest ja auch das hier eine Konstruktion aus PVC auch nix bringt. 
Leider habe ich aber nicht die Möglichkeit eine solche Spülung aus Metall  (Kupfer oder Edelstahl, etc.) zu bauen..... 

Du kannst aber gerne als mein Konstrukteur einspringen. 
Kein Witz, ich wäre froh wenn ich jemanden hätte, der mir so was baut....


----------



## Boldi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,

nu bau doch erstmal einen Standart-Gardena-Kreisregner unter Dein Sieb,
dann hast Du schon einen Wirkungsgrad >50% anstatt <5% . Kostet nicht viel bei 123 und funkioniert ab 3 Bar. Noch besser, Nimm 2 denn filtern ist gesund. Für einen Hochleistungsrotor aus V2A ist dann im Winter noch Zeit genug, können wir ja noch darüber schnacken (soll heißen, ich hab z.Zt. leider keine Zeit).


----------



## Olli.P (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

kleines Update:

Da mir soo langsam der Wasserverbrauch (gut 3m³ in 14 Tagen) mit der Garde.a Uhr zu viel wurde, hab ich nun auf eigenwasserspülung mit Zeitschaltuhr umgestellt.

Die Pumpe:

 

Eine Garde.a 3000/3 Jet. 
Die ist flüsterleise und bringt m.M.n. mehr Druck mit dem 3/4" Schlauch als der lange 1/2" Schlauch vom Wasserhahn auf die Düsen.


----------



## Boldi (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,

is ja `ne tolle Pumpe, aaaaaaaaber wahrscheinlich 

reinigst Du immer noch 2x am Tag ooooooooder ?????


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Martin,

nur zur Info:

Manuell reinige ich das Sieb bis zu viermal Täglich. 

Hier mal ein Bild warum:

 

Da mir das auf dauer zu viel Wasser war was da im Gully landet, wenn ich mehrmals Täglich die Schmutzkammer ablassen muß, habe ich am Siebende eine Dreckauffangkante angebracht. 

Und mit der Pumpe geht es mir ja auch nur darum, den Leitungswasserverbrauch zu verringern.

Das diese Spülungsvariante nicht richtig nach meinem/unserem Geschmack funzt, ham wir ja schon besprochen. 

Allerdings möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt meine Filterkiste auch nicht unnötig unterhalb des Wasserspiegels durchlöchern, um da einen Gar...a Standardkreisregner einzubauen........ 

Dann nehme ich diese Lösung doch lieber bis zum Winter bzw. nächsten Frühling in Kauf und hoffe das du bis dahin die Zeit hast, mir die angesprochene Rotationsspülung zu bauen.


----------



## Boldi (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli,


hab Deine Skizze mal modifiziert 
In einer PN kann ich Dir ja leider das Bild nicht zeigen, hier geht`s aber auch oder ?
 

Wenn Du mit dieser Konstruktion so einverstanden bist, gib Nachricht und wir legen legen wir los !!!

Bei Fragen PN oder hier


----------



## Olli.P (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Martin,

jepp, geht hier auch......  

Und so haben die anderen auch was davon....... 

Allerdings kannst du wenn's nicht mit den Abständen zu eng wird, die äußeren Düsen ein wenig nach innen setzen. Denn so wie auf der Zeichnung spülen die ja schon den Siebrahmen mit.

Iss eben blöde das ich das Sieb mehr auf die Breite nutze, bzw. gebaut habe........... 

Ansonsten iss alles bestens, so wie ich das sehe...........


----------



## Boldi (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Nabend Olli,

wenn ich die Düsen enger setze, verringerst Du deutlich die Spülfläche (dunkelblauer Bereich).
 
Das wäre bei Deinem Durchsatz nicht ratsam, willst Du das wirklich ???


----------



## Olli.P (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Okay,

da ich das Sieb eh unten befestigt habe, muss ich wohl keine Angst haben, das die Spülung mir das hoch drückt...  

Dann machen wir das so wie du es geplant hast.
Denn du bist der Chefkonstrukteur und hast auf dem Gebiet ja schon deine Erfahrungen gesammelt..... 

edit sprach:

Ach ja, da ich ja nun eh mit Eigen-/Teichwasser spüle und mit Grundwasser nachfülle, werde ich dann auch die Schmutzfangkante vom Sieb wieder entfernen....


----------



## Boldi (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli, 

ich habe fertig 

Bilder vom Test
 
 

Du kannst die Dusen bis 10 mm unter das Sieb setzen. Da würde ich Dir allerdings ein Prallblech empfehlen, sonst hast Du einen Monsterspringbrunnen. Der Rotor pustet ungebremst über 2 m hoch 
 

Ich rechne mal am WE die Unkosten zusammen und schicke Dir die Daten per PN.


----------



## HBS (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Martin,
der Sprührotor sieht ja klasse aus! 

Kannst Du den Aufbau vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben? Besonders das Drehgelenk würde mich interessieren... Was hast Du dafür genommen? Welchen Abstand haben die Düsen etwa zueinander?

Die Drehung erfolgt automatisch durch das leicht schräge Anordnen der Düsen, oder? 
Welchen Winkel zum Sieb braucht man da etwa und wie schnell dreht sich das Teil dann?

Und wie laut ist denn so ein Spühlvorgang, wenn zwischen Düse und Edelstahlsieb nur wenige cm sind? Wäre hier ein Kunststoffgewebe leiser?

Ich weis, viel Theorie aber Du hast ja schon praktische Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Rotor gemacht...

Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## scholzi (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

 Leute.....
lese grad interessiert und hab auch vor sowas zu bauen.:smoki


HBS schrieb:


> Besonders das Drehgelenk würde mich interessieren... Was hast Du dafür genommen?


jo... mich auch. vielleicht kannst du ja ne Bezugsquelle angeben.

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen wie weit man mit der Maschenweite des Siebes runter gehen kann, das das alles noch automatisch funktioniert?
von 250 my auf 150 my oder noch kleiner?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Martin,

das sieht ja sehr gut aus......... 

Dann rechne mal zusammen 

Aber 2m hoch..... 

Hoffentlich haut mir der Wasserstrahl nich den Deckel vom Siebfilter hoch...... 

Mit wie viel Druck/Bar hast du denn getestet??

Vllt. sieht das ja mit der kleinen Gardenapumpe ganz anders aus....... 

Wenn die das dann überhaupt schafft........ 

Ich werde es wohlwollend prüfen........ 


Und ich sag nu schon mal vielen dank!!


----------



## schrope (16. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24028/?q=rotor hat Martin den Bau des Rotors dokumentiert, falls ihr das noch nicht kennt.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (16. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Leute,


der Rotator ist bereits bei mir angekommen und wartet auf seinen Einbau. 

Da ich aber noch andere Arbeiten am Filter zu erledigen habe, möchte ich das alles ganz gerne in einem Schwung machen, damit ich den Filter nur einmal abstellen muss!

Ich denke mal, wenn alles klappt gehts dann nächste Woche dabei und dann werde ich natürlich auch  weiter mit ein paar Bildern Berichten.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2010)

*AW: Einbau Rotator*

Hallo Leute,
da ich gestern meinen Filter voll hochgefahren habe, bin ich leider nicht drum herum gekommen, den Rotator heut noch einzubauen.......

Mann was kommt da über den BA ein Schmodder in den Filter........ 

Die Einzelteile die ich benötige.........  
Der 3/4" Schlauch iss nich mit auf'm Bild....
Der Rotator im Siebfilter.....  
Die Tankdurchführung............................................  
Die Anschlüsse im Inneren.............  
Der Anschluss außen am Siebfilterbehälter............  
Der Pumpenanschluss..................  
Eingang zum Siebfilter...............  
Anschluss zum Rotator hin..............................  
Nach dem ersten Probelauf..................  
Der Rotator dreht sich, die Pumpe sollte ausreichen.
 Nur, wie ist es wenn der Siebfilter geflutet ist............. 
So sieht es mit Sieb aus....................... 

Aber so wie es aussieht muss ich morgen nochmal bei, weil der Rotator sich nich immer drehen will. Von daher muss der Neigungswinkel der Düsen wohl ein wenig verstellt werden!


An dieser Stelle nochmal mein recht herzlicher Dank an Martin (Boldi)  das er sich bereit erklärt hat, mir seinen letzten Rotator zu überlassen. Denn ansonsten hätte ich nie die Möglichkeit gehabt einen zu bekommen!!

DANKE Martin!!


----------



## Boldi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Nabend Olli,

sieht doch schon gut aus 

Die inneren 4 Düsen deiner statischen Spulung kannst Du getrost deaktivieren, das gibt auch etwas mehr Druck auf den Rotor, dann kannst Du dir die Winkelanpassung eventuell sparen.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Martin,

die oberen Düsen sind zwar noch in der Kiste drinne, aber deaktiviert sind sie schon! 
Hab da einen Y-Verteiler mit Hähnen an der Pumpe.

Das Problem wird wohl sein, das ich den Siebfilter so tief wie möglich gesetzt habe und die Mittelkammer immer fast voll Wasser ist. Denn ansonsten wäre der Filter nur zur Hälfte gefüllt...... 

Von daher werde ich morgen mal den Neigungswinkel der Düsen wie von dir beschrieben ein wenig abflachen 

Kann ich das einseitig machen, oder lieber beide Rohre gleichmäßig drehen 

Jedenfalls kommt da genug  Wasser an, den Deckel darf ich nich hoch heben, dann werd ich pladder nass.......


----------



## Boldi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Olli,

beide Spülarme unbedingt symetrisch anpassen (je flacher, desto besser zwar der Vortrieb aber schlechterer Wirkungsgrad).
Wenn Deine Pumpe unter Betrieb mit angepassten Winkeln trotzdem durch das Sieb bläst, ist die Leistung ausreichend.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Okay,
dann weiß ich Bescheid 
Werde dann Morgen weiter Berichten.....


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

so, habe wie mit Martin besprochen, den Neigungswinkel der Düsen symmetrisch ein wenig abgeflacht :smoki

Und siehe da, der Rotator *"Rotatiert!!!"*  

Schmutzfangkante vom Sieb iss ja auch entfernt und das war auch bitter nötig, denn der Dreck rutscht nun beim Spülen schön nach unten!!


Und nochmal: 

1000 Dank an Martin  

Ich glaub das kann ich gar nicht wieder gut machen........


----------



## Boldi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Moin Olli,

nu hör ma langsam auf mit der Lobhuddelei, das Ding hat ja auch Kohle gekostet oder 

Entscheident ist jetzt, das Du deine Wartungsintervalle deutlich verlängerst.
Warten wir mal die Algen-Hochsaison ab


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Martin,

das ist keine Lobhuddelei, sondern einfach nur Dankbarkeit 

Und:
Für mich hat die Saison bereits begonnen. 

Davon:
  

Hol ich am Tag 5 Stück übervoll aus dem Teich.


Plus das....  in der Schmutzkammer......... 

Die ich auch 5x am Tag leere........ 

Gut dasser Urlaub hat...................

Keine Fadenalgen mehr da, die sind alle in diesen ollen Algenschleim übergegangen..... 


Der laufende Betrieb........ 

Andere Ansicht.......  Schmutzfangkante iss wech....... 

Und:
2 Min. spülen iss zu lange, der ganze Dreck fliegt ja nu bis unter den Deckel.............. 

So dreckig, war der noch nie.................. 

Aber so siehst du:

Es funktioniert.......


----------



## Boldi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Olli,

freut mich, das es funktioniert.

Wenn der Winterdreck erstmal raus ist, kannst Du ja mal experimentieren.
Hab noch 120 Micron Sieb rumliegen und  leider vergessen mit ins Päckchen zu legen.
Meine Erfahrung mit dieser  aktiven Spülvariante ist, das man runter bis auf 100my gehen kann.
Kannst das Sieb gerne haben, call me. Wir müssten die Maße nur nochmal abgleichen


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

moin!

koennt ihr damit nicht in serienproduktion gehen?
ich haette auch gerne sowas 

gruss marco


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Martin,

melde mich die Tage per PN


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,

kleines schriftliches Update:

Seit Samstag ist eine Manuelle Entnahme des Algendrecks vom Sieb danke Rotator *nicht* mehr nötig!! 

Das Teichwasser ist zur Zeit so klar wie lange nicht mehr, selbst die Schwebstoffe die sonst schon zu sehen waren wenn Mann/Frau am Teich steht, muss man suchen. 

Wenn's morgen Wetter mäßig klappt, werde ich dann mal die Unterwasserfoto Saison eröffnen.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Leute,

hier wie versprochen ein paar Bilder 

Die Foto's unter Wasser Saison 2010 ist hiermit eröffnet...... 

3 Bilder mit Polfilter....
      

Die folgenden sind ohne Polfilter:
         

Der 4500L Pflanzenteich........
 

Das Sieb seit Sa. nicht mehr manuell von Hand gereinigt....
  

Und:
Ja, sobald ich was gefunden habe womit ich die Löcher verschließen kann, kommt die Spülung von oben raus, deaktiviert ist sie ja schon..... 

Eins von Teichrand aus....
 


Das blöde ist, nu sieht man alle Falten in der Folie........


----------



## weisserhai (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo liebe Teichgenossen 
ich verfolge immer ganz gespannt die Themen um den Siebfilter , und da mein Wasser seit 1 Jahr auch total Grün ist und ich es mit 3 Filter nicht klar bekomme ( Watte , Schaumstoff und Biobälle ) habe ich mir nun endlich mal ein Sieb gekauft mit 200 - 250 mµ bei 3-2-1 . Die Box und leisten hab ich auch schon . Da ich morgen anfangen möchte aber keinen Fehler machen möchte hab ich mal eine Frage zur der Schrägung des Siebes . Ich hatte nun gesehen das die meisten es als Bogen einkleben , aber Oli hat das nun ohne Bogen gemacht . Muss es unbediengt ein Bogen haben ? Und falls nicht wie schräg sollte es denn mindestens sein ? 


Danke schonmal im vorraus 

MfG 
weisserhai


----------



## randy.eching (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

reicht so ein SIFI oder brauch ich auch noch andere Filter oder einen UVC 

und wo kommt das schmutzwasser hin?

Gruß Randy


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



randy.eching schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> reicht so ein SIFI oder brauch ich auch noch andere Filter oder einen UVC
> 
> ...



Hallo 

einfach mal zu den Begriffen :

Ein Siebfilter ist genau wie Trommelfilter, Vliesfilter, Vortex, Absetzkammer, Spaltsieb
eine Bauform von Vorfiltern um Grobschmutz vom Biofilter fernzuhalten .

Ein UVC bestrahlt die Organismen im Wasserstrom mit hartem UV-Licht und tötet sie damit ab wenn sie dann nicht nicht heraus"gefiltert" werden mineralisieren sie wieder zu Nährstoffen .


mfG


----------



## randy.eching (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hallo,
das heisst?

ich muss zuerst einen SIFI dann einen beispielsweise Zeolith Filter und dann evtl einen UVC Klärer dahinter schalten?

Gruß Randy


----------



## Olli.P (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo weisserhai,

und

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

stell deinen Teich doch hier mal etwas genauer, am besten mit ein paar Bildern vor. 


Und das mit dem Bogen:

Ich pers. bin der Meinung, der Bogen ist kein muss denn bei mir klappt es ja auch ohne....


----------



## weisserhai (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Danke schöm das ist echt hilfreich hier . Die Bilder werd ich jetz zum Wochenende mal reinstellen . Hab mein Filter nun auch fertig seit heute . Eigendlich gestern schön aber mir sind gestern ca 10000 dieser klein plastik teile im Teich gespült da der Schwamm weggespült war 
Naja aber nun ist alles ok und er zieht mir eine menge dreck raus , musste ihn schon 2 mal spülen heute weil es nicht mehr richtig ablief , 
Er ist zwar nicht besonders schön von Ihnen aber er erfüllt aufjeden fall sein zweck . 
Hab übrigens auch nur die schräge drin und kein bogen


----------



## magalla (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo hier mal einen Beitrag von mir. Ich habe mir einen Spaltsiebfilter selbst gebaut. Zum Testen habe ich ihn erst mal auf meine Filteramlage Biotec 30 gestellt. Ich hatte das Problem das ich min. 1 mal die Woche den Filter reinigen muste. Mit dem Spaltsieb leuft er jetzt schon 2 Wochen und ichmus den Filter immer noch nicht reinigen. Ich mache 1 mal am Tag den groben Schmutz vom Spaltsieb, und das war es. Hier einige Bilder


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leuts,

kleines Update:

Ich habe mir jetzt noch einen Wechselrahmen mit einem 140my Sieb gebaut und seit Heute im Einsatz. 

Das 120my Sieb von Martin ( Boldi ) hat leider nicht ganz von der Größe her gepasst........... 


Der Fertige Rahmen mit Sieb.........  


Nach ca. 1/2 Stunde Einsatz...................... 


Nach ca. 5 Stunden Einsatz.......................


----------



## Artur (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Sehr interresant dein Spaltsieb. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Meinst du man könnte das Sieb auch mit einem Matrixgestell aus Düsen einer Beregnungsanlage bauen?
(z.B. aus sowas http://cgi.ebay.de/Beregnungsanlage...rten_tierbedarf_reptilien&hash=item4aa259f6e9 ?)


----------



## Artur (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Habe gleich noch eine Frage.

Wenn du jetzt ein 250-300um Sieb nehmen würdest und es kürzer wäre und man es steiler anbringen würde, würde dann der Algenmatch vielleicht von selbst in den Ablaufbehälter fallen? 
Oder würde dann zu viel Wasser in den Ablaufbehälter fließen?


----------



## schrope (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi!



Artur schrieb:


> Sehr interresant dein Spaltsieb. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Meinst du man könnte das Sieb auch mit einem Matrixgestell aus Düsen einer Beregnungsanlage bauen?
> (z.B. aus sowas http://cgi.ebay.de/Beregnungsanlage...rten_tierbedarf_reptilien&hash=item4aa259f6e9 ?)



Das mit der Pumpe funktioniert nicht! Das ist für eine Zerstäuber Anlage. 
Schau mal auf die techn. Daten der Pumpe, 650ml/Minute. Für eine vernünftige Spülung brauchst du mind. 3000l/h damit auch etwas Wasser duch die Düsen kommt.

Die Spülung ist hauptsächlich nicht dafür um den Schmoder vom Sieb zu bringen, sonder um den Biofilm der das Sieb zusetzt zu entfernen.
Der Schmoder rutscht auch bei Olli's flachem Sieb von selbst nach unten.

MfG
Peter


----------



## magalla (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



Artur schrieb:


> Habe gleich noch eine Frage.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt ein 250-300um Sieb nehmen würdest und es kürzer wäre und man es steiler anbringen würde, würde dann der Algenmatch vielleicht von selbst in den Ablaufbehälter fallen?
> Oder würde dann zu viel Wasser in den Ablaufbehälter fließen?



Mein Sieb steht sehr steil und ist gebogen. Die Algen rutschen von alleine in die Ablaßkammer. Zur Zeit mache ich die Kammer 1x täglich leer. Dazu habe ich ein Kugelharn50mm angebracht. 70 mm wären besser aber ich habe leider nicht mehr platz. Ein Kugelharn ist besser wie ein Schieber, weil sich keine Algen zwischen die Dichtungen setzen. Zum Biofilm auf dem Sieb. Ich mache mein Sieb alle 3 Wochen mit einem Küchenschwamm sauber. Der aufwand ist minimal. Hier einige Fotos. Das Sieb ist von mir 3 Wochen nicht berührt worden!!!!!

 _







 



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Artur (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Danke für deine Antworten.
Also sollte das Sieb möglichst steil sein.

Noch eine frage: wäre es nicht besser wenn die Abestzkammer eine leichte Steigung hätte?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

das liegt ganz daran, wo du den Schmutzablass anbringen willst. Ich habe z.B. meinen im Kistenboden. Allerdings habe ich den Fehler gemacht, den oberen Flanschring mit ein zubauen. Daher habe ich eine kleine Erhöhung am Boden. Ohne diesen Flanschring wäre es wahrs. besser gewesen.


----------



## Artur (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Ich baue grad meinen Teich und wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt arbeite ich parallel am Filter. 

Den Siebfilter möchte ich in eine eckige 300l Regentonne einbauen. Die hat viel Platz und ist auch relativ hoch sodass man das Sieb steil einbauen kann. Als Ablaufkammer dachte ich an ein aufgeschnittenes 200er KG Rohr welches dann mit neigung nach draußen führt und draußen wollte ich dann einen Eimer hinstellen. 

Das Sieb ist ein 300u, ich hatte mal eine Rolle davon geschenkt bekommen.

Ich hoffe das ganze wird funktionieren. Wenns fertig ist stelle ich die Bilder rein, kann aber nich paar Monate dauern da ich mit dem Teich noch beschäftigt bin...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Olli,

wie oft spülst Du aktuell ? Mit gefiltertem Teichwasser aus der letzten Tonne ? - irgendwie hab ich das nicht so richtig mitbekommen


----------



## Olli.P (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

ich spüle z.Zt.:

5.00 - 19.15 Uhr alle 45 min für 1 Min

Und von 

20.00 - 08.00 Uhr Stündlich für 1 Min.

Das Wasser wird aus dem 4500L Pflanzenteich nach dem Filter raus gezogen.

Wie schon vorher geschrieben, habe ich ja nun zwei Zeitschaltuhren und die Zeiten für die Morgenstunden extra überschneidend gewählt, damit man auch mal länger pennen kann und nicht immer passend zum umstecken aufstehen muss......... 

In der Woche iss das ja kein Problem, weil ich eh so früh raus muss............


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

, und wie funktioniert das nochmal genau mit dem Schmutzablass ? Hast Du irgendwo mal ein Video auf YT hochgeladen oder kannst dies für uns tun ? So einmal normalbetrieb mit automatischem Schmodderablass  ?

Die maße deiner neuen Kiste sind ? Ist denn eine größere Kiste als 40x60 wirklich vorteilhafter ?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

der Schmutzablass wird manuell getätigt, je nach dem wie viel Schmodder sich da ansammelt..... 

Mal Täglich, mal nur alle paar Tage.......... 

Z.Zt. wieder Täglich, da der Siebfilter da sehr viele Schmieralgen raus holt.... 

Sobald ich eine passende Glasplatte für den Siebfilter habe, werde ich mal ein kleines Video von der Auto  Spülung nach reichen. :smoki

Die Maße der Kiste findest du in [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10/]Beitrag 10[/URL] in diesem Thread....... 

Und ja, ich bin der Meinung je größer desto besser!!!

Und was eben unschlagbar ist, ist die automatische Rotationsspülung ! 

Dodi und Jo haben z.B. den Siebfilter in Eurobox Größe.......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Vielen Dank 

und was machst Du im Urlaub ?


----------



## Artur (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

da ich meinen Siebfilter (300um) in eine 300l Regentonne einbauen möchte hätte ich unten, in der Tonne, noch Platz.
Würde es jetzt Sinn machen unten Japanmatten einzubauen um eine "mechanische" filterverbesserung zu erziehlen oder ist eine Japanmatte gröber wie die 300um des Siebes?
(Ja, ich weiß das Japanmatten eigentlich zur biologischen reinigung gedacht sind...)

Ich möchte die nachfolgende biologische Reinigung möglichst schwach belasten um die reinigungsintervalle zu verkürzen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Artur,

ich würde keine Matten reinbauen da die zu einem Rückstau und einem Tonnenüberlauf führen könnten. Vielleicht wäre ja ein Selbstbautrommler der allein in dem obere Bereich der Tonne Betrieben wird für Dich ne geignete Alternative ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

ich frag mich nur, wie die Leute mit den CS egal welche Gruppe und co. das so ohne gloreiche Rotatorspühlung machen  

@ Olli, kannst Du mir bitte noch näheres zu den Sprüdüsen schreiben ? Durchlauf in L pro min/ Bardruck, Kostenpunkt und natürlich wo bestellt ? Und vielleich verrät Boldi auch wo es solche Rotatoren zu kaufen gibt - bisher habe ich nur die Gardena Variante gefunden.


----------



## Artur (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Olis Rotor ist selbstgemacht.

Ich plane mir eine Art Rohr-Matrix aus 20mm Rohren zu erstellen ( http://www.pvc-profi.de/poolshop/pr...0-Standart/PVC-Rohr-Druckrohr-20mm-PN-10.html )und dann etwa 20 von diesen Düsenhalter zu verbauen http://www.spritzenteile.de/Duesenh...Duesenhalter-einfach-mit-Schelle-400-040.html

Dann noch die passenden Düsen, da denke ich an sowas:
http://www.spritzenteile.de/Duesen/Duesen-Landwirtschaft/Flachstrahlduesen-39/Lechler-ST-110-.html

Das ganze dann unter das Sieb einbauen und per Zeitsteuerung wird ein Magneventil http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnetventil-1-2...Wasserinstallationen&var=&hash=item7216819f4e angesteuert.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Diese Magnetventile habe ich bei meiner Gardena Niederfluranlage per Fernsteuerung im Einsatz und bin zufrieden, Aber wie willst Du Bewegung reinbringen und woher kommt der Wasserdruck ?

Ich selbst war schon am überlegen ob ich einfach nen paar Gardena Sprühdüsen an so einem Standardschwenker anbringe und alles per Druckpumpe oder per Zeitgesteuerte Wassersteckdose versorge.

Nur frage ich mich, ob es einen Effektivitätsvorteil eines Trommlers gegenüber eines Sifis mit Rotor geben könnte


----------



## schrope (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi!

ich hab ja auch einen Siebfilter mit Rotationsspüllung.


 

 

Als Bauplan hab ich mich an den von Boldi gehalten: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24028/?q=rotor
Düsen hab ich insgesammt 6 Stück verwendet und DA bestellt.

Hier noch die angaben dazu welche genau:

Arag-Universalkappe für 8-10-11-11,5 mm
Farbe wählen:schwarz 
AR 402 99001

Düsenhalter einfach mit Schelle
Rohrdurchmesser:1/2" 
AR 400240

Lechler ST Flachstrahlduese
Düsengröße wählen:weiss 08
Mundstück aus:Kunststoff
Spritzwinkel wählen:110° 


Als Pumpe ist sowas bei mir im Einsatz. Nicht ganz mein Modell da meine 0,75kW hat, 3000l/h und 6bar Nenndruck.

Gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr wie ich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]hier [/URL]schon geschrieben habe.

Das mit den stationären Düsen ist nicht empfehlenswert, ich selbst hab das vorher nicht geglaub und auch Vollkegeldüsen verbaut welche das gesamte Sieb spülen sollten.
Hat nicht gut funktioniert da einfach zu wenig Druck auf die Fläche kommt um den Biofilm zu durchbrechen.
Einzige und funktionierende Lösung ist eine bewegte, sprich Rotationsspüllung. 

Wer nicht selbst eine Drehbank besitzt, einfach mal bei einer Stahlbaufirma nachfragen, die machen das bestimmt für kleines Geld, da es wirklich kein großer Aufwand ist.

Vorteil gegenüber Trommler: , aber was sicher ist, ist eine größere Siebfläche auf kleinerem Raum.
Bessere Spüllung, da kein Wasser von oben kommt.
Wie fein das Sieb maximal sein kann hat glaube ich noch keiner ausprobiert, der Olli hat ein 140er drinnen und ich ein 150er, weiß nicht ob es noch feiner geht.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Mion,

Düsen hab ich glaub ich die gleichen wie Peter, mit Bajonettverschluß nur das meine komplett bis auf die Düsen schwarz sind.

Pumpe habe ich diese im Einsatz.

Es sollte allerdings ein 3/4" Schlauch zum Rotator hin verwendet werden, da bei einem 1/2" Schlauch sonst zu wenig Druck/Wasser ankommt. 

Bislang hab ich noch die besagten zwei Zeitschaltuhren im Einsatz da ich ansonsten zu wenig Spülintervalle habe............ 

Siebgewebe, wie Peter schrieb ist jetzt ein 140my im Einsatz.

Ob's wirklich noch feiner geht müsste man evtl. mal austesten. 
Ich denke aber schon. 
Allerdings werden sich dann sicherlich die Spülintervalle über Tag noch stärker verkürzen. Und eine weitere Frage wär dann sicherlich auch ob man/ich dann nicht doch eine stärkere Spülpumpe benötigt........


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Vielen Dank an euch beide 

Olli, leider komme ich nur auf die Hauptseite - schreib mal bitte den Namen der Pumpe. Ist es Dir eigentlich schon einmal passiert, dass die Pumpe irgendwelche Partikel angesaugt hat und ne Düse verstopft ist oder hast Du einen Wasserfilter dazwischen gebaut ?

Bie Trommlern hatte ich schon Angebote mit 62mµ Sieben gesehen - da ist man sicher nur noch am spühlen


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

ich heisse zwar nicht Olli, aber ich will mal aushelfen - bei dem Link lande ich bei der 

Gardena Classic Gartenpumpe 3000 / 3 Jet (01704-20)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*


----------



## Artur (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Braucht man jetzt eigentlich eine zusätliche Pumpe? Ich wollte Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn nehmen und an unserem Wasseranschluss befindet sich eine Druckanzeige und diese zweigt 3bar an. Die Gardene schaft doch auch nur 3,2Bar.

Da ich keine Drehbank habe und somit den Rotor nicht herstellen kann, dachte ich dass man ein Netz von Düsen baut, also 5x4 Düsen. Damit würde doch eine große Fläche besprüht werden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Das spühlen mit der Pumpe hat der Olli gemacht, da es mit dem Trinkwasser auf die Dauer sehr teuer wird - teuer als der Stromverbrauch der Pumpe denke ich mal.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

@Christine:

Danke, jepp das iss sie! 

@Ralf:

Nein sie hat bislang keine Partikel mit angesaugt. Ich habe den Ansaugkorb so im Pflanzenteich platziert, das sie zu 99,9% nur klares, sauberes Wasser ansaugt. 

Und das mit dem Strom zu Wasserverbrauch ist auch richtig. 

Nu muss ich nur noch sehen das ich über kurz oder lang einen kleinen Schaltschrank?
mit einer Hutschienen? Schaltuhr ins Filterhäuschen einbaue, dann hat sich das Umstecken in die Zeitschaltuhren auch erledigt!!


----------



## Artur (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Okay dann wäre das mit der Pumpe geklärt. Ich denke ich bleibe aber beim Trinkwasser. Ich habe einen seperaten Wasserzähler für den Garten, dann zahle ich nur fürs Wasser und nichts fürs Abwasser, soviel ist es dann nicht... und die Wasserverdunstungen werden somit etwas kompensiert weil ja neues Wasser in den Teich gelangt.

@ Olli. Ich habe mir für die Elektrik eine Siemens LOGO! Steuerung ersteigert und ein paar Kippschalter. Das ganze habe ich dann an eine Aluplatte gebaut und in die Wand (unterm Putz) eingebaut. Das ganze sieht optisch auch noch gut aus. 
Die Logo hat vier Ausgänge und es lassen sich diverse Zeit- und Logikschaltungen verwirklichen und die Kippschalter gehen an die Eingänge der Logo. So kann man dann zum Beispiel auch manuel "Spülen".

Naja hier mal ein Bild:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/71491&stc=1&d=1281038436


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Die Überlegung habe ich auch, ich bekomme ebenfalls ab 20m³ den m³ ohne Abwasserkosten, also 1m³ für 1,56 €. 1 kwh Strom kostet so 21c, also wenn die Pumpe 30min am Tag läuft kostet mich der Strom 10-20c und das Wasser bei 200L ca 30c - kommt also fast aufs gleiche raus, außer es entsteht ein größerer Wasserspühlverlust.

oder


----------



## Artur (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Dazu kommt ja noch das du dann Wasser zuführst und bei Verwendung einer Pumpe eher Wasser aus dem System abgeführt wird. Dadurch ist die Kostendifferenz noch niedriger. Außerdem spekuliere ich dadrauf, dass die Gardena schneller defekt ist als ein Magnetventil. Auf ständiges Ein und Aus ist die Gardena Pumpe bestimmt nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## schrope (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



Artur schrieb:


> Braucht man jetzt eigentlich eine zusätliche Pumpe? Ich wollte Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn nehmen und an unserem Wasseranschluss befindet sich eine Druckanzeige und diese zweigt 3bar an. Die Gardene schaft doch auch nur 3,2Bar.


Ja, aber ich denke mal das deine Pumpe zuhause nicht immer läuft sondern einen sog. Windkessel hat wo der Druck einmal aufgebaut wird und dann bis zu einer Untergrenze abfällt und erst dann die Pumpe wieder von neu anläuft. Wenn ja dann hast du immer nur am Anfang die 3 bar.



Artur schrieb:


> Da ich keine Drehbank habe und somit den Rotor nicht herstellen kann, dachte ich dass man ein Netz von Düsen baut, also 5x4 Düsen. Damit würde doch eine große Fläche besprüht werden.


5x4 Düsen das sind 20 Düsen die du da verbauen willst, da wird am Ende nur mehr ein kleiner Regen ankommen, da Vollkegeldüsen einen viel höheren Wasserdurchsatz haben als die Flachstrahldüsen.
Nur ein Beispiel: Ich hatte nur zwei Vollkegeldüsen im Einsatz und auch ich hab es am Anfang an die Hauswasserpumpe angeschlossen --> keine Chance, auch wenn die vollen 3bar da waren hat das Wasser von oben das Wasser von unten erdrückt!
Spar dir das Geld für die Vollkegeldüsen und lass dir von irgendeiner Firma lieber den Rotor bauen. Der kostet dich wahrscheinlich weniger als die ganzen Düsen.

MfG
Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



Artur schrieb:


> Dazu kommt ja noch das du dann Wasser zuführst und bei Verwendung einer Pumpe eher Wasser aus dem System abgeführt wird. Dadurch ist die Kostendifferenz noch niedriger. Außerdem spekuliere ich dadrauf, dass die Gardena schneller defekt ist als ein Magnetventil. Auf ständiges Ein und Aus ist die Gardena Pumpe bestimmt nicht ausgelegt.



Also ich habe ja so ein Niederflursystem mit 24V Magnetventilen und der Modular 40, leider kann ich nur max. 4 Programme am Tag je Ventil steuern - ich denke, das könnte zwar mit einem groben 300mµ Sieb funzen nur wenn ich in den feineren Bereich gehe werden mehr Spühlungen notwendig sein.

Somit bleibt wohl wirklich nur die Pumpenmethode.

PS: @ liebe Mods, ihr könnt das gern mal rausschneiden und ein neues Thema eröffnen, damit wir hier nicht den Fred vom Olli zerschießen


----------



## Artur (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



> Ja, aber ich denke mal das deine Pumpe zuhause nicht immer läuft sondern einen sog. Windkessel hat wo der Druck einmal aufgebaut wird und dann bis zu einer Untergrenze abfällt und erst dann die Pumpe wieder von neu anläuft. Wenn ja dann hast du immer nur am Anfang die 3 bar.


Ich habe zu Hause keine Pumpe oder einen Windkessel. Ich nehme direkt den Leitungswasseranschluss und da liegt 3bar an. 

Als Düsen wollte ich Flachstrahldüsen nehmen, die sind günstiger. 
Naja ich werde mal versuchen das Teil zu bauen, mit 16 Düsen und werde dann berichten ob es funktioniert.


----------



## schrope (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



> Als Düsen wollte ich Flachstrahldüsen nehmen, die sind günstiger


Und wie willst du damit eine Fläche spüllen?
Eine Flachstrahldüse spüllt nur einen kleinen Streifen, da wirst du nicht glüklich werden, glaube uns doch! 
Olli hat es am Anfang auch so versucht (hier und danach die [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/80/]Erkenntnis[/URL]) und jetzt hat er auch eine Rotationsspülung. Spar dir die Arbeit und die Zeit und mach es gleich so wie es dann auch über länger funktioniert. 

MfG
Peter


----------



## Artur (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Olis erster Fehler war aber auch, dass er von oben drauf gespühlt hat und damit den Dreck in das Sieb gedrückt hat.  Wenn er jetzt von unten gespühlt hätte und dann drei Reihen Düsen angebracht hätte, wäre die Reinigung aucht gut.


----------



## schrope (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Berichte dann doch wie es funktioniert.
Ich bin als erstes gespannt ob dein Hauswasseranschluss 16 Düsen mit ausreichend Wasser versorgen kann und dazu auch mit Druck...... 

MfG
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

@Artur:

Der Peter hat es dir ja eigentlich recht deutlich beschrieben................ 

Aber wenn du es unbedingt willst, zahl das Lehrgeld 

Auch wenn du 3 oder 4 Reihen hintereinander schaltest, wird es nicht funzen.............. 

Eben weil du immer "nur" einen Streifen spülst und eben nicht Fläche!!!

@Ralf



> PS: @ liebe Mods, ihr könnt das gern mal rausschneiden und ein neues Thema eröffnen, damit wir hier nicht den Fred vom Olli zerschießen



Also ich habe da so kein Problem mit, denn:

1. 
Werden hier nun nochmal alle Probleme ausführlich Diskutiert..... 

und

2.
Kommt ja eh immer von mir mal ein Update..... 

Außerdem wüsste ich eh nicht, wie und wo man den Thread jetzt genau splitten sollte und ein neues Thema daraus entstehen lassen sollte, da das doch irgendwie alles zusammen hängt....... 

Oder sieht das irgend jemand anders.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

nö


----------



## Artur (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hat noch jemand Interesse an den Rotor?
Vielleicht kann jemand, gegen Bezahlung, paar von diesen Rotoren herstellen.

Quasi eine Kleinproduktion.


----------



## Teichmatze (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Ich habe Interesse an sonem Rotor.
Herstellen könnte ich den auch.
Nur bin ich noch nicht so weit,bin ja noch voll in der Planung.
Und vorallem in der Sparphase,denn der Spaß (Teich) wird teurer als ich gedacht habe.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Artur (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

ich hätte da noch eine Idee! Könnte man den Rotor nicht aus Kunststoff bauen? Hier meine Ide

1. In ein 50mm (PN 16) PVC Rohr (Innendurchmesser: 42,6mm) ein 42x20 Kugelllager einkleben.
2. In das innere Loch des Kugellagers ein 20mm PVC Rohr einkleben.
3. An das andere Ende des 50mm PVC Rohrs, eine Reduzierung, 50mm-->20mm einkleben.
4. Jetzt an die Reduzierung eine Schlauchtülle (20mm) ankleben, dies ist dann der Wasserflusseingang.
5. Am Ausgang (das andere Ende, 20mm PVC Rohr) ein T-Stück ankleben und dann die zwei "Arme", auch 20er PVC Rohr
6. Endkappen an die Arme ankleben und die Düsenhalter, ebenfalls 20mm  montieren.

Jetzt müsste der Rotor fertig sein, dann noch bräuchte man noch Schellen zum befestigen.

Die einzigen schwachpunkte wäre die Klebestellen des Kugellagers mit dem PVC Rohr. Gibt es da einen guten Kleber für PVC und Metall?

Der Preis für das ganze PVC Zeug (ohne die Düsenhalter und Düsen) müsste bei unter 15€ liegen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## koifischfan (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



> Die einzigen schwachpunkte wäre die Klebestellen des Kugellagers mit dem PVC Rohr. Gibt es da einen guten Kleber für PVC und Metall?


Nimm 2-Komponenten-Kleber. Gibt es im Baumarkt.


----------



## Boldi (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Nabend Artur,

vergiss mal die PVC-Variante. Durch die Massenbewegungen/Schwingungen würden Klebestellen keine Std. halten. Die Kugellager müssen via H7 Passung eingepresst werden.
Das geht nur mit Metall (Messing/VA).


----------



## Artur (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

man könnte ja noch versuchen das Lager in eine 40-->20 Reduzierung zu kleben, vorher aber die Reduzierung etwas abschmirgeln damit das Lager passt. 

Würde das ganze sich auch drehen? Oder ist PVC zu leicht?


----------



## Boldi (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Oha, nochmal ganz ausführlich:
1. Die Flächen eines Edelstahlkugellagers sind elektropoliert, da hält auf Dauer keine Klebefläche, schon garnicht bei Schwingungen !!!
Hart-PVC hat im Ansatz schon nicht die erforderliche Zugfestigkeit einer erforderlichen Passung !!!

Mach aber mal ruhig, den Lehrgeldsatz kennst Du ja schon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe Interesse an sonem Rotor.
> Herstellen könnte ich den auch.
> ...



, mein Urlaub ist vorbei und ich hol das mal wieder vor 

und Matthias, wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Teichmatze (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Ist alles toll.
Bin gerade in der ersten Phase,das heißt erstmal Erdwall entfernen,__ Bodendecker ausgraben usw.
Ist schwere Arbeit,weil wir damals eine Folie über den Wall gezogen haben und dann für die einzelnen Pflanzen Löcher gestochen haben.
Dementsprechend sind auch jetzt Wurzeln gewachsen.
Über Eigenbauteile für den Teich habe ich noch keine Planung angefangen.
Das wird noch dauern.
Erstmal muß der Gartenbereich eben gemacht werden.
Dann wird Teich geplant und gespart.
Im Herbst,Winter ist dann Werkstattzeit und Bastelzeit.
Können wir ja mal in Kontakt bleiben.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

jeep


----------



## Artur (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

hallo zusammen,
es gibt neue nachrichten.

Ich habe jetzt meinen Rotor fertig gemacht, komplett aus PVC Materialien und einem Kugellager. Das Kugellager habe ich in ein PVC Flansch eingepresst und in das innere des Lagers ein Stück PVC Rohr. Zusätzlich habe ich 2-komponenten Kleber verwendet aber ich denke dass es nicht nötig war weil das Lager bombenfest mit den PVC Sachen eingepresst ist. 
Bilder stelle ich später rein... .

Nun habe ich einen ersten Testlauf gemacht mit Leitungswasser. Die Düsen sprühen und der Rotor dreht sich. 

Danach habe ich den Rotor in den Siebfilter provisorisch eingesetzt  und laufen lassen. Zu Testzwecken habe ich paar Blätter und Gräser auf das Sieb gelegt. Eine Pumpe ist noch nicht angeschlossen.

Ergebniss: Das Wasser spritzt durch das Sieb und dann noch bis zum Deckel aber der Dreck ruscht nicht wirklich weg. 

Ist da zuwenig Druck drauf? Sollte ich mir doch eine Pumpe kaufen? Oder ist der Test nicht real weil ja kein Teichwasser nachbefördert wird und Blätter doch zu groß sind?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Artur, zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos von deiner Konstruktion oder ein video von der Aktion.


----------



## Artur (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

So, jetzt wie versprochen paar Fotos mit Preisangaben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/74501&stc=1&d=1284828293
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/74502&stc=1&d=1284828293
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/74503&stc=1&d=1284828293

Das Kleband dient dazu, dass die Endkappen und die Arme nicht wegfliegen. Wenn die beste Neigung ermittelt worden ist, werden die Teile zusammengeklebt, also erst testen!

Der Materielle Preis beträgt ca. 46€. Zusätzlich benötigt man PVC Kleber, einen zwei Komponenten Kleber und Portokosten kommen auch noch hinzu.

Für den Zusammenbau benötigt man einen Schraubstock zum Einpressen des Lagers, eine Säge um die PVC Rohr auf Maß zu sägen, Schlitzschraubendreher für die Düsenhalter, eine Rundfeile und Schleifpapier für das PVC Flansch (40mm Kugellager 42mm) und eine Bohrmaschine für die Düsenlöcher. 

Der Aufbau ist relativ leicht und in einer Stunde erledigt. Man benötigt keine speziellen Maschinen wie eine Drehbank. Das Lager ist absolut fest eingepresst und müsste halten.

Leider habe ich keine Videokamera aber ihr könnt mir glauben, das Teil rotiert wunderbar ohne zu stocken oder sowas. Die Arme können fast senkrecht justiert werden. Das geringe Gewicht ist ein weiterer Vorteil.


----------



## Artur (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

habe den Rotor jetzt an eine 800W Gartenpumpe angeschlossen und muss sagen dass die Reinigung jetzt besser ist. Die Pumpe baut einen höheren Druck auf und der Testdreck im Sieb wird schön rausgespühlt.

Die Neigung der Motorarme und damit die Drehgeschwindigkeit muss ausgetestst werden. Wenn sich der Rotor zu langsam oder viel zu schnell dreht, ist der Reinigungseffekt nicht so gut. 

Folgede sachen habe ich am Rotor noch zu bemängeln:
Das Kugellager ist nicht Wasserdicht und es strömt Wasser und Fett aus dem Ritz. Ist das normal oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht? Außerdem habe ich Rostflecke entdeckt. Ich hoffe das ist alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Artur,

sorry das ich mich so spät melde - komisch die anderen scheinen wohl alle im Urlaub zu sein.

na das sieht ja schon prima aus  . Ich glaube das Kugellager ist nur aus Stahl und nicht aus Edelstahl - vielleicht kommt dadurch der Rost ? Auf jeden Fall würde ich es irgendwie vor Feuchtigkeit schützen vorallem die gelagerten Kugeln - wenn da das Fett rausläuft wird es ja nicht mehr richtig arbeiten.

Hast Du denn zwischenzeitlich noch etwas verbessert ?

Auf welche Größe kommst du und wie sieht die gesamte Einheit aus ? Welche Bar Leitung erbringt deine Pumpe ?


----------



## koifischfan (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Wasserdichte Kugellager haben als zusätzliche Angabe 2RS nach der Bezeichnung, also 6202 2RS.


----------



## Teichmatze (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Sieht gut aus,der Rotor.

Wegen den Lagern würde ich mal genauer suchen.
2RS sagt staubgeschützt.
LLU ist wohl wasserdicht.

Genau weiß ich das jetzt nicht.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## koifischfan (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

@teichmatze
Wie sind deine Quellen?

Ich kaufe meine Lager immer hier: http://www.ts-audio.biz/tsshop3/WGS/6218/Waschmaschinen_Ersatz_Teile.htm

2RS ist immer wasserdicht. LLU habe ich mit der Angabe spritzwassergeschützt gefunden, aber auch mit wasserdicht. Während ZZ immer nur staubgeschützt ist.


----------



## Teichmatze (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Meine Quelle ist der Industrieausrüster im Ort.
Nennt sich ASK Kloska,falls das jemand kennt,gibt es soweit ich weiß weltweit.

ZZ ist ja auch nur ein Lager mit Blechdeckeln.
2RS haben wir als staubgeschützt.
Wasserdichte habe ich bisher nicht gekauft,ich habe dort nur mal angefragt,weil die auch viel Marine und Bootzubehör haben.

Ob die 2RS Wasserdicht sind,habe ich noch nicht getestet,halte das aber aufgrund des Materials auch nicht für langlebig,da gibt es sicherlich welche aus rostfreiem Material.
Oder es muß mit Wellendichtringen abgedichtet werden ,was wiederrum die leichtgängige drehbarkeit einschränkt.

Aber ich habe wie schon oben weiter geschrieben noch keine Versuche gestartet,weil mir bisher andere Projekte vorgehen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Artur (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

2RS ist definitiv nicht Wasserdicht! Es bietet schutz vor Spritzwasser, aber es ist nicht Wasserdicht, dafür gibt es die teureren LLU Lager! Mein Lager ist ja ein 6004 2RS von der Firma IBU. 

Im Tread von Boldi https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24028/?q=rotor
steht unten: 





> Ach ja, den Rotor unbedingt eine Std. Probelaufen lassen, da das Kugellager am anfang ein doch ein wenig Fett ausspült.



Anscheinend ist das normal.

Habe das Teil noch paar mal getestet und hier meine Eindrücke.
- es funktioniert wunderbar, das Lager sitzt fest im Flansch und die Rotationsbewegung klappt hervoragend. Keine Mängel oder irgendwelche ausfälle sodass man z.B. "anschupsen" musste 
- man sollte es im gleichen Winkel wie das Sieb einbauen
- meine Flachstrahdlüsen haben einen Strahlwinkel von 60°. Der Winkel reicht locker aus um die ganze Siebfläche zu besprühen. Ein größerer Winkel könnte dazu führen das die Sprühkraft dann nicht so stark ist.
- da das Lager nicht Wasserdicht ist, spritz Wasser aus dem Lager was zu einem Druckverlust führt und so nicht der maximale Druck an den Düsen liegt,
- wenn an der Kunstoffvariante etwas kapput geht, z.B. das Lager, kann man das Teil schlecht reparieren weil die PVC Sachen verklebt sind, wahrscheinlich muss man sich dann einen neuen Rotor bauen
- (für Sparfüchse anstatt des Flansches, der recht teuer ist, kann man auch eine PVC Muffe nehmen. Der Einbau wäre nur komplizierter weil man keine Löcher zum Montieren hat
- die Rostflecke tauchen immer wieder auf. Vielleicht sind es die Kugel im Lager weil das Lagergehäuse aus Edelstahl sein sollte, villeicht ist die Edelstahlqualität auch schlecht


----------



## Boldi (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Moin Arthur,

nun muß ich doch nochmal was zu Deiner Rotor-Variante schreiben.

Wenn Dein Rotor z. Zt. stabil läuft, hast Da schonmal sehr genau (Passung) gearbeitet.

Ich bin aus folgenden Grund trotzdem skeptisch:
PVC hat eine um den Faktor 10 (ca.) höhere Wärmedehnung als Stahl.
Das führt im Winter zu deutlichen Spannungsüberschreitungen im Bereich der Passung.
Folge: Das PVC reißt auf, oder verformt sich plastisch. Dann fällt Dir das Kugellager im Frühjahr aus der Passung. 
Naja, vielleicht passiert ja auch nix 

Das das Lager ein wenig Wasser ausspühlt, ist eigentlich vernachlässigbar (Druck).
Auf Deinen Bildern ist zu sehen, das die Düsen spiegelsymetrisch an den Armen montiert sind. Durch die Rotation spülst Du somit die Siebfläche 2x pro Umdrehung. Hättest Du die Düsen versetzt angeordnet, bräuchtest Du nur die Hälfte an Düsen und hättest erheblich mehr Spüldruck. Um bei 8 Düsen noch ausreichend Druck zu erzeugen, brauchst Du eine Pumpe mit mind. 7-8 Bar und einem Durchsatz von > 4000L/Std.

Trotsdem ist Dein Ansatz schon der richtige Weg. Deshalb hoffe ich Dir mit meinen Anmerkungen ein wenig geholfen zu haben (beim weitertüfteln).


----------



## Artur (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Bei Einbau habe ich das 20er Rohr drei Tage in die Tiefkühltrue reingetan, mit der Hoffnung das es dann von alleine in das Lager reingeht. Das war jedoch nicht der Fall, daraus schließe ich dass die Wärmedehnung doch nicht so stark ist....

Bei Einpressen des Lagers in das Flansch, bzw Rohr ins das Lager, wird überschüssigenes PVC regelrecht "abgerieben".



> Hättest Du die Düsen versetzt angeordnet, bräuchtest Du nur die Hälfte an Düsen und hättest erheblich mehr Spüldruck. Um bei 8 Düsen noch ausreichend Druck zu erzeugen, brauchst Du eine Pumpe mit mind. 7-8 Bar und einem Durchsatz von > 4000L/Std


Eine gute Idee. Aber ich hatte sowieso acht Düsen mir gekauft und muss sagen dass der Reinigungsdruck aus der Gartenpumpe  ausreicht. Also, das Wasser spritzt locker durch das Sieb bis zum Deckel und mein Testdreck, Muttererde, wurde komplett ausgewaschen. 

Ich kann jetzt nichts zur langlebigkeit sagen, aber kann es jedem empfehlen wer keine Drehbank daheim hat.


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Artur,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:



> Aber ich hatte sowieso acht Düsen mir gekauft und muss sagen dass der Reinigungsdruck aus der Gartenpumpe ausreicht. Also, das Wasser spritzt locker durch das Sieb bis zum Deckel und mein Testdreck, Muttererde, wurde komplett ausgewaschen.



Es geht beim Spülen nicht nur um den Schmutz wie Algenschmodder etc., sondern im Besonderen um den Biofilm, der sich mit der Zeit auf dem Sieb bildet - und den bekommst Du gewiss nicht mit einer "normalen" Gartenpumpe weg! Selbst bei unserem Sieb (120 my), welches mit Druckpumpe mit 6 bar 1 x die Stunde für 1 Minute gespült wird, musste ich in der Hochsaison zusätzlich etwa 1 x die Woche mit dem Hochdruckreiniger säubern.

Bitte bedenke auch dies.


----------



## Artur (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hat Oli P. nicht auch eine normale Gartenpumpe verwendet? Bei meiner steht der Druck nicht drauf, nur Wattzahl, Fördervolumen und Förderhöhe. Wo bekommt man denn solch eine Hochdruckpumpe und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Ja ich weiß das der Hauptgrund des Rotors der ist, dass der Biofilm entfernt werden soll. Mein Teich ist jedoch nicht fertig und wird erst nächstes Jahr in Betrieb genommen. Zum Testen habe ich dann halt Testdreck, also Erde, verwendet um zu sehen ob es eventuell "tote" Stellen gibt. Außerdem kann ich den anderen Usern so eine Referenz geben, sie können auch Erde draufschmieren und gucken ob sie abfliegt.


Nehmt ihr eigentlich das Wasser aus dem Teich zum reinigen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Teichwasser zu viel Ammonium hat und man beim Spülen die Bakterien direkt wieder Nahrung gibt sodass sich sehr schnell wieder ein Film bildet. Vielleicht also Leitungswasser zum reinigen verwenden?


----------



## schrope (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi!



> Wo bekommt man denn solch eine Hochdruckpumpe und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ich hab meine Pumpe in der Bucht gekauft, such mal unter "Tiefbrunnenpumpe". Meine schafft so ca. 7bar und hat um die 160Euro gekostet.



> Zum Testen habe ich dann halt Testdreck, also Erde, verwendet um zu sehen ob es eventuell "tote" Stellen gibt. Außerdem kann ich den anderen Usern so eine Referenz geben, sie können auch Erde draufschmieren und gucken ob sie abfliegt.


Du hast also den Filter noch nich in Betrieb, d.h. es kommt kein Wasser von obern, richtig?
Weil wenn Wasser von oben nachfließt wirst du sehen, das deine 3 bar nicht mehr sichtbar sind, weil sie erdrückt werden und somit hast du dann auch keine Reinigung.



> Nehmt ihr eigentlich das Wasser aus dem Teich zum reinigen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Teichwasser zu viel Ammonium hat und man beim Spülen die Bakterien direkt wieder Nahrung gibt sodass sich sehr schnell wieder ein Film bildet. Vielleicht also Leitungswasser zum reinigen verwenden?


Ja ich nehme gereinigtes Teichwasser aus dem Biofilter und ich merke nicht das es sich schnell zusetzen würde. Meine Reinigung funktioniert seitdem ich den Rotor in Betrieb habe ohne Probleme.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Artur (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Mein Teich ist an sich fertig nur möchte ich ihn nächstes Jahr in Betrieb nehmen. Ich denke jetzt Pflanzen und Fische einzusetzen wäre nicht Klug. 
Der Teich ist ca 20cm voll vom Regenwasser, so konnte ich den Siebfilter schon richtig Testen.

Tiefbrunnenpumpe ist das Stichwort! Habe mal im Internet geschaut und diese Pumpen können höhere Drücke aufbauen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweiß!


----------



## Olli.P (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi Leute,



			
				Artur schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Oli P. nicht auch eine normale Gartenpumpe verwendet?



Jepp, hab ich 

und zwar diese hier, die Gardena Classic Gartenpumpe 3000 / 3 Jet (01704-20) 

Bei einer Siebmaschen weite von 250my ist das auch mit einem 3/4" Schlauch in Ordnung! 

Allerdings bin ich ja nun auf 140my runter und so langsam aber sicher kommen mir Zweifel das die Pumpe noch ausreicht............................ 

Jedenfalls kommt oberhalb des Siebes nicht mehr so ein Starker Strahl an wie beim 250er Sieb.................


----------



## Artur (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Mein Sieb ist ein 300er, deshalb scheint bei mir auch die Gartenpumpe auszureichen.

@Oli.P.:
Ist denn ein 140my Sieb besser als das 250er? Verlängert sich so dein Wartungsintervall deiner Biologie und ist das Wasser dadurch klarer?

Vielleicht ist mein 300er Sieb zu grob, die kaufbaren Spaltfilter haben aber auch Siebgrößen von 200 bis 300my.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Ich denke schon, bei meinem provisorischen Wäschenetzsieb das viel feiner als nen Fliegengazesieb ist, geht auch leider noch viel durch -  wieviel mµ das hat. Ich muss allerdings morgens und abends mit der Brause (Flachstrahl) spühlen sonst läuft das Wasser in die Notüberlaufkiste.

Ich hab schon von Trommelfiltern mit 50er mµ Sieben gehört. Ob da die Bakkis noch genügend zum leben abbekommen ? Bei Trommlern ist das Reinigungsprinzip ja etwas anders, ich denke da brauch man ja nicht so einen starken Druck da man ja nich gegen solch einen herabfallenden Wasserstrahl ankämpfen muss sondern muss halt viel öfter spühlen.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hi,

also beim __ Hel-X wirkt sich das feinere Sieb positiv aus, die Reinigungsintervalle werden länger! 

Allerdings reichen in bestimmten Situationen nicht einmal die Tages Spülintervalle von alle 45min aus................. 

Da muss ich auch noch was machen. 

@ Ralf:

Ich denke mal den Bakkis sind schon die gelösten Stoffe lieber, als so große dicke Brocken. 

Um es mal salopp auszudrücken:

Du hast doch sicher auch lieber ein Schnitzel anstatt ein ganzes Schwein vorgesetzt zu bekommen um dir dann dein Schnitzel da raus zu schneiden oder


----------



## Teichmatze (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo

Mal ganz anders gefragt.
Wo bleibt bei Euch denn das Schmutzwasser vom spülen?
Ich habe dort nirgens einen Abwasserkanal.
Das Zeug unter die Hecke laufen zu lassen?
Stinkt doch sicherlich schön?
In eine Wanne oder ein Faß ist auch doof,dann muß das ständig geleert werden.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Dodi (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Matthias,

wir haben leider auch keinen Abwasserkanal beim Filter und ich muss es immer in Eimer füllen. 
Ich nehme das Schmutzwasser teils direkt als Dünger und Wassergabe für die Pflanzen, teils kommt es in den Komposter.
Der Geruch verfliegt relativ schnell bzw. ist kaum wahrnehmbar, wenn's abgetrocknet ist.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Matthias,

ich kann's über eine HT Leitung in den Schmutzwasserkanal leiten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Bei mir werden die toten Bakkis der Biokammern direkt ins Blumenbeet geleitet - stinkt nicht. Das was stinkt ist der Grobschmutz, der rutscht vom Netz durch nen HT Rohr und sammelt sich in nem Wasserpflanzenbehälter der in der Notüberlaufkiste steht. Den leere ich mal so alle 5 Tage. Bei mir kommen da aber nur so max 2 Liter Zeuch zusammen. Dieses kommt dann in die graue Tonne.

Wieviel Vorabscheideschmodderzeuch habt ihr denn so sagen wir mal pro Tag ?


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

mal in den tiefen des Forums gegraben, kann ich hier zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sagen, das ich so ca. 10L in der Woche vom 250µ Sieb + das was in der Schmodderkammer landet habe.

Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich nu doch bald das 150µ Sieb auflege..............


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Na klar, testen würd ichs auf jeden Fall mal - allerdings werden die Spühlintervalle deutlich zunehmen.


----------



## Artur (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo zusammen,
ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von meinem PVC Rotor.

Der Rotor war im Winter nicht im Betrieb und lag die ganze Zeit draußen. Dieses Jahr ist nun das Lager defekt. Es ist wohl zu viel Wasser in das Lager gekommen, hat das Fett weggedrückt und das Lager ist wohl von innen verrostet. Es dreht sich schwergängig, sodass der Rotor manchmal stehen bleibt.

Habe mir jetzt ein Wasserdichtes Lager (6004LLU)  bestellt und baue den Rotor nocheinmal. Desweiteren werde ich mir Kunstoffscheiben von oben und unten in das Lager einlegen damit der Wasserdruck nicht direkt auf das Lager trifft. 

Fortsetzung folgt... .


----------



## ArneKoch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

evtl. mal eine ganz blöde Frage...aber was habt ihr denn für
Pumpen am Laufen, so dass ein derartg grober "Schmutz" da
auf dem Sieb landet? Ich meine, mit meiner Ausstattung kann
man das alles ja nicht vergleichen, aber ich habe im Filter kaum 
Grob-Schlamm...nur die Pumpe setzt sich immer durch den Kram
zu (das Gitter der Pumpe). Ich muss den Filter kaum reinigen...
nur die Pumpe alle drei/vier Tage rausholen.

Da ich ja auch am selber Bauen bin, habe ich mir nun eine
6200l Pumpe geholt mit 8mm Duchlass. (jetzt eine billig 1500er) 
Heisst das - platt ausgedrückt - dass große
Pumpen auch großen Schmutz rausholen?


Ich weiss....naiv..


Grüße


Arne


----------



## Olli.P (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Arne,

ich fahre den Filter über einen Pumpenschacht mit zwei O..e Optimax 15.000 an, da gibbet keinen Korb................ 

Die haben einfach nur ein Adapterstück für einen DN 75/110 Anschluss.... 

Allerdings nehme ich die Pumpen vor Saisonbeginn heraus und reinige sie gründlich, besonders Flügelrad und den Magneten.............. :smoki


Denn da wickelt sich mit der Zeit doch die ein oder andere Alge auf..............


----------



## ArneKoch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

ach so, alles klar....direkt den Rüssel rein 

Danke für die Info!


Grüße


Arne


----------



## Bergundtal (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Liebe Kollegen


Das mein erster Beitrag und desshalb auch eine kurze Vorstellung. Ich betreibe hobbymässig  drei Teichanlagen in den Alpen und halte darin Salmoniden. Die Grundsätze der Bewirtschaftung, nämlich Schaffung und Erhaltung eines artgerechten, sauberen Lebensraumes bleibt sich aber gleich bei Cypriniden oder Salmoniden. Ausserdem bin ich handwerklich recht begabt, hab alles selbst geplant, gebaut und bin ständig beim tüfteln, anpassen und optimieren.
Die Teichanlage wird durch Wasser aus einem kleinen Bergbach mit Trinkwasserqualität versorgt. Nun geht es um die Abscheidung von Sand und Schwebstoffen, um keinen unnötigen Eintrag in den Teichen zu haben. Ein Sandabsetzbecken mit nach geschaltetem  Sieb muss nun eingebaut werden. Ein Siebfilter wie hier gezeigt, scheint mir das Mittel der Wahl.
Olli hat da unglaubliche Vorarbeiten geleistet und uns zur Verfügung gestellt – DANKE  -darf auch mal gesagt werden.
Nun konkret. Ich möchte zuerst in einer Testphase mit günstigem Feingitter arbeiten und dann erst auf ein hochwertigeres Spaltgitter wechseln. Es geht nun um die Neigung und Wölbung des Gitters. Wie man auf den Bildern von Olli sieht, bleibt der Schmutz irgendwo im unteren Teil liegen. Die Entfernung mit Wasserstrahl von unten ist eine recht aufwendige, aber effiziente Möglichkeit. Ein Kollege hat hier die Variante mit der Wölbung am Siebende gegen oben aufgezeigt, vermutlich nicht effektiv. Was aber, wenn man gegen Siebende eine Wölbung nach unten, oder insgesamt das Sieb in sich nicht gerade, sonder konvex baut, mit deutlich mehr Biegung nach unten gegen Ende des Siebes. Zusammen mit der Schwerkraft könnte der Schutz ja dann vielleicht fast selbständig nach unten in die Schmutzrinne abgleiten. Hat das jemand vielleicht schon mal versucht?

Zum Gittergewebe. Ich habe die Firma Heinlehmann gefunden, die sich mit Siebgittern beschäftigt. Es gibt da die Feingitter, die durch ihre spezielle Fertigung keine raue Oberfläche aufweisen und aus meiner Sicht für diesen Anwendungszweck ideal sein könnten. Spaltgitter habe die auch Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma, oder kennt ihr noch andere Bezugsquellen ausser ebay?

Schon jetzt danke für Infos und schönen Abend wünscht Werner


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Werner

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy




> Was aber, wenn man gegen Siebende eine Wölbung nach unten, oder insgesamt das Sieb in sich nicht gerade, sonder konvex baut, mit deutlich mehr Biegung nach unten gegen Ende des Siebes. Zusammen mit der Schwerkraft könnte der Schutz ja dann vielleicht fast selbständig nach unten in die Schmutzrinne abgleiten.



Das könnte sich aber unter Umständen als schwer erweisen, da jeder ja doch seine eigene Siebneigung hat, so dass man hier keine pauschalen Angaben machen kann ab welcher Stelle der Rahmen dann gebogen/ab-gekantet werden sollte. Da ist dann schon eher wieder ein Kunststoffrahmen als Vorgänger sinnvoll um den Biegepunkt heraus zu finden. 
Wobei dann wieder anzumerken wäre, das man die Schmutzkammer von vorn herein ein wenig höher planen muss um sie anschließend wieder umzubauen, weil ja sonst wieder eine ganz andere Neigung des Siebes heraus kommt.............. 

Letztendlich wäre dieses bei mir dann auch nicht mehr möglich, weil dann mein Rotator wiederum am gebogenen ende des Siebes hängen bleiben würde, da er genau für die jetzige Siebfläche angefertigt wurde und knapp unter das Sieb reicht..................:__ nase


----------



## RiffRaff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo,

mein Siebfilter wurde heute fertiggebaut und dann selbstverständlich sofort getestet! 

Ich hatte das Gewebesieb, so wie ich es bekommen habe, zugeschnitten und eingebaut. Nun lief das Wasser allerdings nicht so schön gleichmäßig, wie hier im Beitrag zu sehen, das Gewebe runter und sickerte dabei durch, sondern das Wasser floß eher wie ein Minibach einen "Weg" am Rand hinab.... 

Muß ich das Gewebe vorher irgendwie behandeln/säubern?
Oder muß ich dem Filter mehr Zeit geben sich "einzulaufen", ich hatte aufgrund von Undichtigkeiten nach ca. 10Min wieder abgeschaltet!?

gruß

Micha


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

entfetten 

istgut


----------



## franz moll (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo leute,
was macht euer siebfilter.
ist er noch ok oder habt ihr noch vorschläge zur verbesserung.
danke gruß
franz


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neubau Siebfilter*

Hallo Franz,

bei meinem Siebfilter ist alles Bestens!


----------

